# [Czech Republic - Česká Republika] - One photo per post (Open to all)



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

It'll start us off....

Pictures of Budweis




































eusimcity4 said:


> *Rules:*
> 
> * Make sure you put only one photo per post. if you have more to show, submit one, then the other, than then other...etc. so
> we won't have one post with *too* many pictures that make the thread load slow. Let's make a particular place look wonderful in
> ...


For now on, we will post one photo per post starting today, September 14th 2012


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

Thank you for the photos :cheers:

Budweis....any relation with the American beer?


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

Budweiser!....cheers anyone? :cheers:


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

Brno-




























What I love about Brno is that it's also near two major cities- Bratislava and Vienna


----------



## Marbur66 (Mar 1, 2009)

aarhusforever said:


> Thank you for the photos :cheers:
> 
> *Budweis....any relation with the American beer*?


Yes, the beer is named after the German name for the city....which is called Ceske Budejovice.


PS - You have a typo in the thread title....can you find it?


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

Marbur66 said:


> Yes, the beer is named after the German name for the city....which is called Ceske Budejovice.
> 
> 
> PS - You have a typo in the thread title....can you find it?


Yes! Thanks for the tip kay:


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

splendid photos from the Czech Republic...:cheers2:


----------



## PosoniumAster (May 16, 2009)

*Something from Prague*


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

Zizkov Tower










Funny how it stands out with the old architecture of this city


----------



## SokoX (Sep 22, 2009)

*Ceská republika* je pravilno. Ask the mods to change the title.


----------



## PosoniumAster (May 16, 2009)

^^ Česká republika


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

Im sorry, on my keyboard I couldn't find the C with the top.


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

^^ And yes, I sent them a message to change the title!


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

Usi nad labem-


















































What about the bridge?


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

Ostrava- (links are sources)









http://blog.boucault.net/









http://www.trekearth.com/gallery/Europe/Czech_Republic/Moravia/Moravskoslezsky/Ostrava/photo858181.htm









http://www.i-ostrava.cz/wp-content/2011/01/ostrava.jpg


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

Castles of the Czech Republic-

Source- http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_castles_in_the_Central_Bohemian_Region

Kokořín









Konopiště









Křivoklát









Vysoký Chlumec


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

...Continuing

(same source)

Nove Dvory









Okoř









Pirkštejn


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Nice pictures! Some amazing Pilsner Beers from that area! :cheers:


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

Thank you 

Hradec Kralove-









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/3658974









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/60842701









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/5278862









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/5936749









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/48434903









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/73651653









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/47024771









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/23501132


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

- edit


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Rožmitál pod Třemšínem*


Rožmitál pod Třemšínem (14) by korom, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Stará Boleslav*


Stará Boleslav (2) by korom, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Stará Boleslav*


Stará Boleslav (1) by korom, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Hrad Hauenštejn*


Hrad Hauenštejn (3) by korom, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Prague Panorama *










http://www.flickr.com/photos/vckobravo/7765467368/in/pool-czech


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Terezín*


Terezín (10) by korom, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo (Sep 23, 2012)

*Prague*


Prague: Church St.Mikuláš and Charles Bridge by Zahadam Industries, on Flickr


Not an evening yet on Vltava river... by gráce, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Ústí nad Labem*


Ústí nad Labem (6) by korom, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Ústí nad Labem*


Ústí nad Labem (8) by korom, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Ústí nad Labem*


Ústí nad Labem (5) by korom, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Ústí nad Labem*


Ústí nad Labem (21) by korom, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Ústí nad Labem*


Ústí nad Labem (25) by korom, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Karlsbad *









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bernsmann/7779801168/in/pool-czech


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Karlovy Vary*


Czech：Karlovy Vary by forest gan, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Velké Březno*


Velké Březno (11) by korom, on Flickr


----------



## 1+1=3 (Apr 10, 2010)

eusimcity4 said:


> *Karlovy ̷G̷o̷r̷y̷ *


It's Karlovy *Vary*


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

^^ Changed!


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Štětí*


Štětí (4) by korom, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Štětí*


Štětí (3) by korom, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Štětí*


Štětí (14) by korom, on Flickr


----------



## Trupman (May 17, 2010)

*Telč *(UNESCO heritage site)


HDR Unesco Telc by HDR photo Karel Hrouzek, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

by me


----------



## vvsheva (Nov 19, 2011)

Radnice města Kašperské Hory.


----------



## vvsheva (Nov 19, 2011)

Horšovský Týn, náměstí Republiky.


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Hluboká nad Vltavou (German: Frauenberg)*


Hluboká nad Vltavou/Frauenberg by cinxxx, on Flickr


Hluboká nad Vltavou/Frauenberg by cinxxx, on Flickr

scanned postcard bought last weekend


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Klatovy (German: Klattau)*


Klatovy/Klattau by cinxxx, on Flickr


Klatovy/Klattau by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Český Krumlov (German: Krumau)*


Český Krumlov/Krumau by cinxxx, on Flickr


Český Krumlov/Krumau by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Český Krumlov (German: Krumau)*


Český Krumlov/Krumau by cinxxx, on Flickr


Český Krumlov/Krumau by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Rožmberk nad Vltavou (German: Rosenberg an der Moldau)*


Rožmberk nad Vltavou by cinxxx, on Flickr


Rožmberk nad Vltavou by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Rožmberk nad Vltavou (German: Rosenberg an der Moldau)*


Rožmberk nad Vltavou by cinxxx, on Flickr


Rožmberk nad Vltavou by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Třeboň (German: Wittingau)*


Třeboň/Wittingau by cinxxx, on Flickr


Třeboň/Wittingau by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*České Budějovice (German: Budweis)*


České Budějovice/Budweis by cinxxx, on Flickr


České Budějovice/Budweis by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Holašovice (German: Holaschowitz)* is a small historic village located in the south of the Czech Republic, 15 kilometres west of České Budějovice. Village belongs to the municipality Jankov. To the south lies the protected landscape area of Blanský Forest. The village was deserted after the Second World War, allowing its medieval plan and vernacular buildings in the South Bohemian Folk or Rural Baroque style to remain intact. It was restored and repopulated from 1990, and it was designated as a UNESCO World Heritage Site in 1998.

Holašovice is first mentioned in 1263. In 1292, King Wenceslaus II gave the village and several others to the Cistercian monastery of Vyšší Brod. It remained the property of the monastery until 1848.
Holašovice.jpg

Between 1520 and 1525, Holašovice was nearly wiped out by the bubonic plague. Only two of its inhabitants survived. A column erected over the plague grave at the north end of the village commemorates this event. The monastery gradually repopulated the village with settlers from Bavaria and Austria. By 1530, the population had risen to 17, according to the monastery's records, and it had become a mainly German-speaking enclave within the Czech language area. By 1895, there were 157 inhabitants of German ethnic origin and 19 of Czech ethic origin.

After the displacement of German residents at the end of the Second World War, many farms in the village were deserted and fell into disrepair. Holašovice became a desolate and abandoned place under the Czech post-war Communist regime.

From 1990, the village was lavishly restored and inhabited once more. It now has a population of around 140.

Holašovice is a typical Bohemian village for the Hlubocká Blatská area around České Budějovice. It consists of 23 brick farmyards containing 120 buildings, each with their gable end facing a central broad village green, with a fish pond and chapel.

The buildings date from the 18th to 20th century, with most of them built in the second half of the 19th century. They are constructed in the South Bohemian Folk Baroque style. The chapel of St. John of Nepomuk in the city centre was built in 1755.


Holašovice/Holaschowitz by cinxxx, on Flickr


Holašovice/Holaschowitz by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Plzeň/Pilsen*


Plzeň/Pilsen by cinxxx, on Flickr


Plzeň/Pilsen by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Bečov nad Teplou/Petschau*


Bečov nad Teplou/Petschau by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Karlovy Vary (German: Karlsbad)*


Karlovy Vary/Karlsbad by cinxxx, on Flickr


Karlovy Vary/Karlsbad by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Wonderful Czechia!


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Loket (German: Elbogen)*


Loket/Elbogen by cinxxx, on Flickr


Loket/Elbogen by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Loket (German: Elbogen)*


Loket/Elbogen by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

cinxxx said:


> Loket (German: Elbogen) http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9638495247/ Loket/Elbogen by cinxxx, on Flickr


Nice pictures!!


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Vltava river from vyhlídka Máj viewpoint, The Central Bohemia Region*

Vltava river from vyhlídka Máj viewpoint by Gregor Samsa, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

Vltava river from vyhlídka Máj viewpoint by Gregor Samsa, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Prague*

Praha 6.4.2014 - Hotel Intercontinental s pozadím pražských věží. by Zahadam Industries CZ, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

Praha 6.4.2014 - Mánesův a Karlův most. by Zahadam Industries CZ, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Český Krumlov, South Bohemian Region*

The Cloak Bridge

Cloak Bridge of Český Krumlov by Foto Martien, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Český Krumlov, South Bohemian Region*

Part of Český Krumlov Castle by Foto Martien, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bogdy said:


> *Český Krumlov, South Bohemian Region*
> 
> The Cloak Bridge
> 
> Cloak Bridge of Český Krumlov by Foto Martien, on Flickr


One of the most amazing castles in Europe.


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Sázava Monastery*

A Benedictine monastery established by Bretislaus I, Duke of Bohemia near Prague around 1032.

Monastery Sázava by All7_PRG, on Flickr​


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Sázava Monastery*

Sazava monastery by hoposon, on Flickr​


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Sázava Monastery*

Klášter Sázava by jidhash, on Flickr​


----------



## plus ratio quam vis (Sep 7, 2007)

Truly amazing country. Greetings from Poland. :cheers:


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Mikulov, South Moravian Region*​
Mikulov. Ort. Stadtkirche by Alexander Szep, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Mikulov Castle, South Moravian Region*​
Mikulov Castle by Martin Pilát, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Lednice Castle, South Moravia​*
Lednice. Schlosskirche by Alexander Szep, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Lednice Castle, South Moravia​*
Lednice. Großer Salon by Alexander Szep, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Znojmo, South Moravia​*
DSC_4473 by majkl20, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

Bogdy said:


> Sázava Monastery
> 
> A Benedictine monastery established by Bretislaus I, Duke of Bohemia near Prague around 1032.
> 
> Monastery Sázava by All7_PRG, on Flickr


An interesting view of the Monastery, beautiful picture ^^


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Prague*​
Prague at night II by Lukas Kr., on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Český Krumlov​*
Overlooking Český Krumlov by frank thompson photos, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Český Krumlov​*
Český Krumlov - UNESCO World Heritage Site by frank thompson photos, on Flickr​


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Prague*









By me


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

wonderful place to visit, coming soon


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Karlovy Vary*









By me


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Prague*









By me


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Hard Rock Cafe Praha*









By me


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Charles Bridge, Prague*










by *kleinerna_vonwelt*


----------



## Torontonia (Mar 5, 2015)

*Prague, Czech Republic*








[/url]''Dvacet'' by Mike Bakker, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Prague:*

Prague - Archbishop's Palace seen from the First Courtyard by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

City of Prague by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Prague:*

View over the Czech capital, Prague by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## ov_79 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Šumperk*

An opened gateway to Czech second highest mountains from south and west.


transport hub in Desná river valley. A base for Jeseníky skiing/hiking/spa resorts
Europe's 1st manchester manufacture outside British Isles (Klapperoth Manufacture; 1730)
also ingloriously known for North Moravia witch trials; inquisition ruled in Šumperk area during 1678-1696
neo-renaissnce town hall with art nouveau elements dominating the market square
pop: 27 k, 60 km (37 mi) from Olomouc, 210 km (130 mi) from Prague

_Sumperk 49°58' N, 16°58' E_


----------



## ov_79 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Litoměřice*

- North-Western Bohemia, Ústí nad Labem region
- pop: 23 k
- at Labe and Ohře (de: Elbe and Eger) rivers confluence
- transport hub and a base for Central Bohemian Highlands tourist area

_Litomerice 50°32' N, 14°08' E_


----------



## ov_79 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Žďárské vrchy* (en: Zdar Highlands)

- protected natural area
- part of a larger area of the Bohemian-Moravian Highlands
- de facto plateau mostly 700-800 metres above sea level (2,300-2,700 feet)
- Devět skal (en: Nine Rocks) 836 metres above sea level (2,743 feet), the highest point

_Zdarske vrchy 49°40' N, 16°00' E_


----------



## ov_79 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Český ráj* (en: Bohemian Paradise)

- protected natural area (1st one in Czech rep., declared in 1955)
- sandstone rock formations esp. in the Prachov rocks part of Český ráj
- Trosky, Kost and Valdštejn castles
- Vyskeř 466 metres above sea level (1,529 feet), the highest point

_Cesky raj around 50°30' N, 15°15' E_


----------



## ov_79 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Bezděz Castle* 

- located between the towns of Mladá Boleslav and Česká Lípa
- since 1264 (Přemysl Otakar II the King of Bohemia residence)
- tophill Castle on a 604 metres above see level (1,982 feet) Velký Bezděz hill
- accessible via 'Stations of the Cross' alley on the hill southern slope

_Bezdez at 50°32' N, 14°43' E_


----------



## ov_79 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Zvíkov Castle*

- has been founded either 1230 or 1234
- pitoresque location at Vltava and Otava rivers' confluence (actually Orlík dam)
- accessible by tourist paths marked system
- 18 km (11 mi) from Písek the closest town

_Zvikov 49°26' N, 14°12' E_


----------



## ov_79 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Kroměříž*

- located in central Moravia closed to regional centers of Zlín (25 km), Olomouc (45 km) and Brno (65 km)
- upon Morava river
- pop: 29 k
- flatland of Upper Morava Valley yet closed to northern slopes of Chřiby Highlands
- Arcibishop Palace and the Gardens (Flower Garden and Palace Garden) listed in Unesco heritage list
- new constitution of the Austrian Monarchy signed in Kromeriz Imperial Diet in 1848 (known as de: Kremsier Constitution)

_Kromeriz 49°18' N, 17°24' E_


----------



## ov_79 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Stříbro*

- raised up thanks to medieval silver mines
- 30 km west from Plzeň, 125 km west from Prague, 40 km from CZ/DE border
- pop.: 8k
- pictured: renaissance town hall with sgraffito facade

_Stribro 49°45' N, 13°00' E_


----------



## ov_79 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Helfštýn Castle*

- in a walking distance of 3 km from the town of Lipník nad Bečvou
- hilltoped on so called Maleník Fault Block in the area of Moravian Gate
- found probably in first decade of 14th century
- maintaining and renovation works (following the original state plans) ongoing from 1990 up to date

_Helfstyn 49°31' N, 17°38' E_


----------



## ov_79 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Červená lhota Chateau*

- renaissance water chateau surrounded by the Chateau fishpond, originally called Nová lhota
- first mentioned in 1465, originally in gothic style
- 18 km (11 mi) from closest town of Jindřichův Hradec
- 9.5 km (6 mi) walk by blue-marked tourist path from the closest railway stop of Kardašova Řečice

_Cervena lhota 49°15' N, 14°53' E_


----------



## ov_79 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Hradec Králové*

- regional center of North-Eastern part of Bohemia
- at Labe and Orlice rivers confluence
- 110 km E from Prague
- pop: 93 k 
- famous for an interwar period architecture and urbanism
- pictured: art deco Eastern Bohemian Museum

_Hradec Kralove 50°13' N, 15°50' E_


----------



## ov_79 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Krnov*

- in Czech part of the historical region of Silesia, at a border to Poland
- 60 km north west from Ostrava, 80 km north east from Olomouc, 305 km from Prague
- pop: 24 k
- unique neo-renaissance town hall with art nouveau elements and neo-romanesque synagogue are the town's most significant sights
- pilgrim church and a look-out tower on the top of Cvilín hill above the town
- residence of soft drink producer Kofola (Czechoslovak rival of Coke and Pepsi)

_Krnov 50°05' N, 17°42' E_


----------



## ov_79 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Jeseníky*


Jeseníky is a name of a tourist are and a land protected area which often include the mountains of Hrubý Jeseník, Nízký Jeseník, Králický Sněžník, Rychlebské hory, Hanušovická vrchovina and Zlatohorská vrchovina
on the map below: Jeseníky more or less as the protected area
second highest mountains in Czech republic only to Krkonoše mountains
relatively sparsely populated
solid and latelz improved tourist infrastructure
Praděd the highest peak at 1491 metres (4,892 feet) above sea level
about 210 - 280 km (130 - 175 mi) East from Prague

_Jeseniky 50°05' N, 17°15' E








_


----------



## ov_79 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Třeboň Area* (cz: Třeboňsko)

- landscape protected area in South Bohemian region
- Unesco nature reserve area
- system of fishponds created from late 15th to early 17th century
- the lesser nobility members Josef Stepanek Netolicky and the Jakub Krcin had been the 2 most active fishpond builders
- one of the largest settlements of water birds in central Europe
- the pitoresque town of Třeboň is located in the middle of the area

_Trebon Area 49°00' N, 14°50' E_


----------



## ov_79 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Cheb*

- one of the westernmost towns in Czech rep. (west from Rome and Copenhagen, on the same latitude as Leipzig and Venice)
- pop: 32 k
- at a border to both, Bavaria and Saxony, upon the Ohře (de: Eger) river
- St. Nicholas and Elizabeth Church is the major Cheb sight along with half-timbered houses, not typical for most parts of Czech rep.
- Albrecht von Wallenstein the leader and statesman of the Catholic side during the Thirty Years' War (1618–1648) murdered here (1634)

_Cheb 50°05' N, 12°22' E_


----------



## ov_79 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Brno*

- 2nd largest city in Czech rep., pop: 381 k; largest city in the historical land of Moravia
- 210 km from Prague, 125 km from Vienna
- western and norhtern parts of the city hilly, popular Brno reservoir at city hilly outskirts; densy network of tourist paths
- eastern and southern parts of the city flat -northern outline of Czech republic's south Moravian wine region
- had risen mostly in XIX-century hence it became one of the largest textile industry centre in Austrian-Hungarian Empire
- pictured: St. Peter and Paul neo-gothic Cathedral one of the 2 main landmarks; Špilberk Castle being the other one
- Tugendhat villa (functionalism) place on the UNESCO world heritage; other important villas also opened to public: Löw-Beer villa (art nouveau), Stiassny (purism), Jurkovič (folk art nouveau)
- Moto Grand Prix of Czech rep. takes place in Brno

_Brno at 49°12' N, 16°36' E_


----------



## ov_79 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Luková*

- a hamlet within Manětín municipality in western Bohemia
- on a half way between Plzeň and Karlovy Vary (about 45 km from each of them)
- abandoned St. George Church modified by Sculpture Art student Jakub Hadrava
- plaster statues of death souls placed all over the church interior
- can be pretty scary if you do not expect it , more pictures here

_Lukova 50°01' N, 13°10' E_


----------



## ov_79 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Panská skála*

- geological locality, Columnar basalt rock
- at an outskirt of the town of Kamenický Šenov (pop: 4 k)
- in northern Bohemia, next right at Děčín - Liberec road (23 km/14 mi from Děčín, 46 km/29 mi from Liberec)
- created most likely in late Mesozoic hit of African Plate to Eurasian Plate

_Panska skala 50°46' N, 14°29' E_


----------



## ov_79 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Litomyšl*

- one of the oldest towns in Czech rep., mentioned in 981
- Renaissance chateau listed on Unesco World Heritage list
- pitoresque oblong town square (pictured), almost entirely wit house arcades
- pop: 10 k
- in eastern Bohemia, 55 km (35 mi) from Pardubice, closest larger city, 170 km (105 mi) from Prague
- wavy terrain; located where Bohemian Platform meets Svitava Uplands
- birth place of Czech Composer Bedřich Smetana (1824)

_Litomysl 49°52' N, 16°19' E_


----------



## ov_79 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Kouřim*

- one of the oldest settlements in a territory of contemporary Czech rep., "Stará Kouřim" mentioned in 7th century
- till the Thirty Years War start it has been an important town in central Bohemia, administrative centre of a large part of central Bohemia till 1848
- pop: < 2 k today (just 1 885 in 2019)
- 45 km (29 mi) from East Prague
- St. Stephan Church, one of the oldest preserved sacral buildings in Czech rep., 1260s, in so called Burgundy style (early Gothic with Roman style elements)
- unusually separated Bell tower
- pitoresque local railway operates from Kouřim to Pečky on a main railway line leading east from Prague

*CURIOUSITY !*
_*Kourim 50°00' N, 15°00' E*_
(it is actually 50°00' N, 14°59' E, but let's pretend the above is correct )


----------



## ov_79 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Prachatice*

A gateway town to central parts of the Šumava mountains

47 km (30 mi) from regional center České Budějovice, 145 km (90 mi) from Prague
pop: 11 k
original town fortification almost entirely preserved, several sgraffito-facaded houses at central square
pictured: sgraffito facade of Prachatice town hall

_Prachatice 49°01' N, 14°00' E_


----------



## ov_79 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Příbor*

historical town in Moravian-Silesian Beskyd Mounts Foothills
pop: 8.5 k
35 km (22 mi) from Ostrava, 350 km (220 mi) from Prague
psychoanalyst Siegmund Freud born here (*1856)
local Grammar school is the most monumental building in Příbor

_Pribor 49°38' N, 18°09' E_


----------



## ov_79 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Český kras* (en: Bohemian Karst)

Karst system of caves at Prague outskirts.

part of so called Barrandien geological area between Prague and Pilsen
located between the district town of Beroun and south-western outskirts of Prague (part of the Natural Protected Area of Bohemian Karst is actually within Prague city proper area)
Koněpruské jeskyně (Koneprusy caves) - pictured, most visited part of the area
other point of tourist interest: Ceasar's Ravine, Large and Small Amerika quarries
_Cesky kras 50°00' N, 14°10' E_


----------



## ov_79 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Bílé Karpaty* (en: White Carpathians, sk: Biele Karpaty)

I have been trying to avoid pictures edited in Photoshop or other photo edit programs, however let's make an exception .


75-80 km (47-50 mi) long mountain range in the South East Czech republic, the main range is a natural border to Slovakia
Velká Javořina (970 metres above sea level, 3,380 feet) is the highest peak of the range, therefore its peak is a border one
the Bílé Karpaty protected area is one of leading natural areas in Czech rep. in terms of biodiversity and a general environmental sustainability
tiny specific ethnic area of Moravian Kopanice in the central part of the mountains (specific village architecture, local dialect)
_Bile Karpaty 48°55' N, 17°40' E_


----------



## ov_79 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Question:* I cannot see a Forum Moderators' List in the new SSC version. Whom do I ask to clean the thread from the spam posts above???
*Edit:* Thanks, *christos-greece* !

*Znojmo*


a town with an extensive historical centre in south-western Moravia, upon Dyje river (de: Thaya), closed to a border with Austria
known as early as during Great Moravian Empire (8th century), "Hradiště" locality; officially mentioned in 1048
pop 34 k
65 km (40 mi) from Brno, 210 km (130 mi) from Prague, 90 km (55 mi) from Vienna, AT
premonstrate Monastary in Louka locality - a national cultural monument
St. Catherine Rotunda in Romanesque style, one of the oldest architectural monument in Czech rep., (mid 11th century)
pictured: picturesque view of the old town from an oposite slope of the Dyje river valley
_Znojmo 48°51' N, 16°03' E_


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Posts gone


----------



## ov_79 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Jaroměř - Josefov*

A fortification town in North-Eastern Bohemia (one of 2 of its kind in Czech rep; Terezín being the other one)

after the War of the Bavarian Succession (1778-79) it was found out the northern borders of the Austrian Empire has not been firm enough
fortificaion built by Holy Roman Emperor Josepf II Habsburg in 1780s as a fortification protecting the Austrian Empire to the North
in WWI used as a war prison
since 1948 Josefov is a part of the town of Jaroměř
pop.: 2.7 k (12 k for Jaroměř, incl. Josefov)
nowadays a regional section of the National Institute for Cultural Monument (Hradec Králové region) has a seat in Josefov
_Josefov 50°21' N, 15°56' E_


----------



## ov_79 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Kravaře*

A town with a baroque chateau in so called Hlučín Silesia area

chateau built after 1553 on a place of a former stronghold, deeply reconstructed to a nowadays late baroque style during 1721-1728 period
placed in south-western side of the Kravaře town, slightly over half a kilometer walk from the town center
10 km (6 mi) from Opava, 25 km (15 mi) from Ostrava, 360 km (225 mi) from Prague
pop.: 7 k
located in Czech part of historical Silesia, an area called Hlučín Silesia - a land attached to Czechoslovakia as late as in February 1920; it was the only area of former Czechoslovakia which had not been a part of the Austrian-Hungarian Empire, but the Prussian Empire
_Kravare 49°56' N, 18°00' E_


----------



## ov_79 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Sychrov*

A palace in rural northern Bohemia combining several architectural styles


95 km (60 mi) from Prague, 16 km (10 mi) from Liberec
originally a gothic stronghold, turned into a baroque style in 1690s
in 19th century part of the chateau changed into a romantic neo-gothism, in 1st half of 20th century even functionalism
in 1980s served as a warehouse of as many as 90,000 (!) pieces of historical furniture, even today it has Czech 2nd largest furniture collection (49,000 pieces)

_Sychrov 50°38' N, 15°05' E_


----------



## ov_79 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Mumlavský vodopád *(en: Mumlava Waterfall)

Mumlava stream creates a couple of beautiful scenes on its short course.


in western part of Krkonoše, Czech highest mountain range (main range creates a Czech-Polish border)
9 meters high, on a height of 761 metres above sea level, above Harrachov mountain resort (1.8 km from Harrachov center)
several examples of a geological phenomenon of so called giant's kettles around the waterfall
_Mumlavsky vodopad 50°47' N, 15°27' E_


----------



## ov_79 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Libodřice*

A village (pop.: 300) in central Bohemia, known for its cubist villa


Bauerova vila (en: Bauer villa) built by modernist architect Josef Gočár in 1912-1914 for a local landlord Adolf Bauer; partially renovated in 2005-2007
Czech republic is actually the only country where a cubist art was reflected in architecture, incl. examples in a countryside like Bauerova vila in Libodřice
accessible for sightseeing (95 CZK / 4 EUR, 2019), cubist furniture inside
11 km (7 mi) from Kolín, closest town and transport hub; 55 km (35 mi) from Prague

_Libodrice 50°00' N, 15°05' E_


----------



## ov_79 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Kolín*

Hence I mentioned the town of Kolín in previous post, I will post a Kolín picture now 

in a tourist shaddow of neighbouring town of Kutná Hora (Unesco), yet worth a stop, or actually can be visited instead
pictured: St. Bartholomew Church with a bell tower, Kolín landmark
important railway hub, among comparable towns once of the busiest, would say... in the world
pop.: 30 k, upon Elbe river, 60 km (38 mi) East from Prague, 40 km (25 mi) West from Pardubice
classical music composer František Kmoch and current Czech president Miloš Zeman born here
_Kolin 50°02' N, 15°12' E_


----------



## ov_79 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Malé Chrášťany*

An introduction to so called Peasant Baroque


Peasant Baroque is an architectural style typical for southern parts of Bohemia and partly for Bohemian-Moravian Highlands too
Holašovice village has its place in the Unesco heritage list, however there are more villages offering Peasant Baroque in the region
picture comes from a village of Malé Chrášťany
18 km (11 mi) from the regional center of České Budějovice; cyclopath no. 1083 passes thorough the village
pop.: 30 permanently settled individuals only 
_Male Chrastany 49°03' N, 14°18' E_


----------



## ov_79 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Petrov - Plže*

Picturesque rural Czechia to be continued , this time in south-eastern Moravia


system of wine cellars (some of them with colorful paintings) in Petrov village
first wine cellar mentioned in 1598, however known as a cellars complex probably much later
on a National heritage list since 1983
15 km (9 mi) from Hodonín, 75 km (45 mi) from Brno, 285 km (180 mi) from Prague, pop.: 1.3 k
_Petrov 48°53' N, 17°16' E_


----------



## ov_79 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Jilemnice*

A gateway to western part of Krkonoše mountains


a pleasant market square with a neo-classical town hall and a mountain range of Krkonoše above creates Jilemnice postcard picture
in 1907 the SKI Jilemnice - first Czech skiing club - founded here; a center of cross-country skiing and biathlon up to date
pictured: a street with original wooden log buildings (log buildings are common in the area, yet rarely grouped like in a picture below)
pop.: 5 k; 55 km (35 mi) from Liberec, 125 km (80 mi) from Prague
_Jilemnice 50°37' N, 15°30' E_


----------



## ov_79 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Plzeň* (de: Pilsen)

Back to city shapes. Plzeň is the fourth largest city in Czech republic, the second largest in Bohemia and the largest one west from Prague.


the original settlement of Plzenec mentioned in 976, however Plzeň as such was found in 1295 on a merchants' path from Prague to Bavaria
beer cooked since 1295, yet the famous Plzeňský Prazdroj (de: Pilsner Urquell) brewery was found in 1842 and cooked the later called "Pils" type of beer. Simplified: 1842 Pilsner was the first "light" beer in the world
Škoda Plzeň Works produces public transport means, trams, trolley-buses, buses, trains engines and coaches. Škoda cars however are produced in the town of Mladá Boleslav (Central Bohemia). Plzeň is supposed to be worlds' smallest city with both, trams and trolley-buses networks combined
FC Viktoria Plzeň won 5 football titles in last decade qualifying to Champions League 3 times. HC Škoda Plzeň is a popular ice-hockey team
St. Bartholomew Cathedral dominates the city center, its 103 m tall tower is the tallest church tower in Czech rep.; *pictured:* city center with the main market square in the middle of it
Plzeň synagogue is another landmark being the 3rd largest synagogue in the world. Architect Adolf Loos' interior designs are opened for public too
pop.: 174 k; situated 95 km (60 mi) from Prague, 190 km (120 mi) from Nuremburg DE, on a confluence of 4 rivers
_Plzen 49°44' N, 13°23' E

















_


----------



## ov_79 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Jaroměřice nad Rokytnou*

One of larger chateau complexes in Czech republic.


baroque chateau complex, incl. St. Margareth church; National Cultural Monument
first Czech sang opera, L'origine di Jaromeritz in Moravia, is about Jaroměřice foundation
part of the chateaux garden is situated on a Rokytná river island
Jaroměřice nad Rokytnou - pop.: 4 k; about 16 km (10 mi) from Třebíč, closest town, 180 km (115 mi) from Prague
_Jaromerice 49°06' N, 15°54' E








_


----------



## ov_79 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Nové Hrady*

One of the latest nobility residence built in the area of contemporary Czech republic


chateau in rococo style closed to Nové Hrady village at the northernmost slopes of the Bohemian-Moravian Highlands
built for Jan Antonín Harbuval Chamaré, originally French, later Silesian Count, in 1774-1777
reconstructed lately by its owner who - very unusually - is a person with no aristocracy background, a journalist Petr Kučera and his wife who bought the chateau in poor condition in 1997
42 km (25 mi) from Pardubice, 150 km (95 mi) from Prague
Nové Hrady village population: 300
_Nove Hrady 49°51' N, 16°09' E








_


----------



## ov_79 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Slezská Harta*

One of the last water dams built in Czech republic


construction started in 1987 and was finished by 1997 as one of the latest structures of its kind. Despite the upcoming period of drought and a desperate need of new dams, Czech leadership continues to postpone dam plans to a far future
built on the Moravice river in a peaceful environment of a sparsely populated area of Nízký Jeseník mountains, volume: 218,7 mil. m³ of water
closed points of interest: Velký Roudný hill (781 m / 2,381 ft, pictured) of volcanic origin and Bruntál chateau (15 km apart)
15 km (9 mi) from Bruntál, closest town and transport hub, 65 km (40 mi) from Ostrava, 300 km (190 mi) from Prague
_Slezska Harta 49°54' N, 17°35' E_


----------



## ov_79 (Mar 21, 2008)

*České středohoří*

A mountain range in North-western Bohemia, yet referring to its center - Central Bohemian Highlands


a unique mounts by Czech standards; unlike other Czech mountains the Central Bohemian Highlands are of volcanic origin and therefore they consist of distinctively sharp solitary peaks
the range is about 75-80 km (45-50 mi) long, the Labe (de, en: Elbe) river cuts it in a half and creates south-western and north-eastern part
Nature Protected Area since 1976, densy network of marked tourist paths
Milešovka is its highest peak, 837m (2,748 ft); thanks to its sharp peak it looks visually higher than other peaks of such height elsewhere in Czech rep.
other recognizable peaks: Bořeň 539m, Buková hora 683m, Kletečná 706m, Lovoš 570m, Ostrý 553m, Raná 457m, Sedlo 726m
towns and cities with walkable distance from České středohoří hiking tours: Benešov nad Ploučnicí, Bílina, Česká Lípa, Děčín, Litoměřice, Louny, Lovosice, Třebenice, Ústí nad Labem, Úštěk
_Ceske stredohori 50°35' N, 14°05' E








_


----------



## ov_79 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Loket *(de: Elbogen)

Urban protection reservation in western Bohemia


a hilltop town above the Ohře (de: Eger) river, on northern slopes of Slavkovský les (Slavkov Forest) mountains protecting Loket from every side
gothic castle with romanesque period elemets dominates Loket historical "skyline"; built up with historically valuable building almost exclusively
best to visit during numerous musical events and festivals
pop.: 3 k, 10 km (6 mi) from Sokolov, 14 km (9 mi) from regional center of Karlovy Vary, 140 km (90 mi) from Prague

_Loket 50°11' N, 12°45' E_


----------



## ov_79 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Křtiny*

It's getting warm outside, so let's take a bit of a freezing atmosphere.


a village and a pilgrimage place in a hilly Moravian Karst area
Church of the Name of the Virgin Mary, a robust Roman Catholic Church - important pilgrimage destination in Moravia and one of the most celebrated shrines in Central Europe
built by Jan Blažej Santini Aichel in 1771 in Baroque style with a couple of Gothic elements
Krtiny: 11 km (7 mi) from Blansko, nearest town and transport hub, 16 km (10 mi) from Brno, pop.: 800
_Krtiny 49°18' N, 16°45' E_


----------



## ov_79 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Křivoklát*

On a promontory over Berounka river valley there is one of most significant Czech castles to be found, guarding merchants' paths


one of most important residents of Bohemian Kings and Princes (Fürsts) during mid and late medieval times
Kosma Chronicle mentions Krivoklat as a hunting residence as early as in 1110-1113 period
although several times reconstructed, Romanesque and early Gothic elements still dominate the building core
Křivoklát village: pop.: 700, 17 km (11 mi) from Rakovník, 24 km (15 mi) from Beroun, 55 km (35 mi) from Prague
_Krivoklat 50°02' N, 13°52' E_


----------



## ov_79 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Žďákovský most* (en: Zdakov bridge)

A road bridge with the longest arch in Czech republic one of the longest in Europe


situated on the I/19 road between Plzeň and Tábor
total length of the bridge is 543 m (1,781 ft), including approach spans. The main span is 362 m (1,188 ft)
construction of the bridge was started simultaneously with the construction of Orlík Dam in 1957. It was named after the nearby village, flooded during the construction of the Orlík Dam
best seen from Krkavčí skála (Raven Rock) view point reachable by yellow-marked tourist path

_Zdakovsky most 49°30 N, 14°11 E

















_


----------



## ov_79 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Písek*

Let's stay in the same area and get via Žďákovský most to Písek - the land district center.


in an essential Czech landscape - highlands, rolling terrain, plus above Otava river
the Stone Bridge over Otava river is the oldest existing one in Czech republic, founded in ~ 1250-1270
quite a lot of other landmarks as for a <30k town: Fráňa Šrámek Theater, Town Library, Otava Hotel, Church of St.Cross Elevation (a bit different sgrafito then the pictured one)
pop.: 29 k; 45 km (28 mi) from regional center of České Budějovice, 110 km (70 mi) from Prague
*pictured: *apartment house with unique facade element - folk motives sgraffito

_Pisek 49°19' N, 14°09' E_


----------



## ov_79 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Děčín*

Last Czech town on a rail track from Prague to Dresden and Berlin (and Rostock).


known for its large chateaux complex from 10th century, in a combination of baroque and classicist style
in Elbe river valley surrounded by woody slopes; Elbe river is very wide in Decin, collecting water from almost all Bohemia
gateway to the National Park of Bohemian-Saxon Switzerland, a protected sandstones area (partly seen from a mentioned rail track)
pop.: 48 k, 25 km (15 mi) from the regional center of Ústí nad Labem, 65 km (40 mi) from Dresden DE, 115 km (75 mi) from Prague
*pictured:* Pastýřská stěna (de: Schäferwand, en: Shepard's Wall) a hill over Decin city center with a historical restaurant on the top of the hill

_Decin 50°46' N, 14°12' E

















_


----------



## ov_79 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Moravian Tuscany* (cz: Moravské Toskánsko)

Welcome to one of the most popular photographers' areas in Czech republic


in fact a part of a geomorphological area of Kyjovská pahorkatina (Kyjov Uplands)
Condé Nast Traveller included Moravian Tuscany within 50 most beautifull places on Earth
unfortunately this pleasant rolling terrain consist of too large fields which cause higher risk of droughts and land erosion
just southwest from the town of Kyjov (pop.: 11 k), 55 km (35 mi) southeast from Brno
Moravian Tuscany villages: Čejč , Čejkovice, Hovorany, Karlín, Násedlovice, Nenkovice, Stavěšice, Strážovice, Svatobořice-Mistřín, Šardice

_Moravian Tuscany 48°55' N, 17°00' E








_


----------



## ov_79 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Dobruška*

One of the geographical terms every Slavic person understands it is derived from a word "good" .


situated at the easternmost end of Bohemian Plateau where Orlické hory (Orlice mountains, 1,115 m/3,658 ft) slopes begin
in Czech rep. the town is mostly known thanks to František Vladislav Hek (called František Ladislav Věk in Alois Jirásek's 1906 novel and 1971 TV series); a writer and a composer, Czech patriot and an important personality creating and preserving local historical artefacts and documents in Czech language as an act of germanization resistance
F.L.Věk birth house opened for public; *pictured: *The House and Restaurant at F.L.Věks at Dobruška historical market square
František Kupka the painter was born in nearby Opočno, however spent his childhood in Dobruška
pop.: 7 k; 30 km (19 mi) from Hradec Králové, 145 km (95 mi) from Prague

_Dobruska 50°18' N, 16°10' E








_


----------



## ov_79 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Slavonice*

Let us visit a small, but a shining pearl of renaissance .


*pictured:* a cluster of original renaissance houses in the historical core of Slavonice
in south-western Moravia at CZ-AT border, pretty much where where Moravia, Bohemia and Upper Austria meet
the area is also known as "Czech Canada" - low population density, high plateau elevation, wetlands
pop.: 2 k; 38 km (24 mi) from Jindřichův Hradec, closest town and a transport hub, 120 km (75 mi) from Brno, 175 km (110 mi) from Prague
_Slavonice 49°00' N, 15°21' E

















_


----------



## ov_79 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Nelahozeves*

A recommended tourist option for Prague explorers.


a palace in southern part of Nelahozeves village, overlooking the Vltava river valley, guarding a transport path
Nelahozeves palace built in a long 1553-1614 period in late renaissance style; although rebuilt several times, kept renaissance elements, incl. sgraffito as a core of the palace architectonic style
equipped with original furniture, includes largest chateau library in Czech rep., posses Spanish 17th century paintings collection
the village is a born place of Antonín Dvořák, Czech classical music composer (*1841)
3 km (2 mi) from Kralupy nad Vltavou, closest town; 32 km (20 mi) from Prague city center, 35 minutes train ride from Prague Masarykovo station

_Nelahozeves 50°16' N, 14°18' E

















_


----------



## ov_79 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Úpice*

There is a National Holiday in Czech republic today, independence on Habsburg Monarchy, 102nd anniversary. I found it a good timing for starting a new page.


situated in a valley of the Úpa river in easternmost foothills of the Krkonoše mountains
famous Czech writer Karel Čapek (R.U.R., War with the Newts) and his brother illustrator Josef Čapek (both born in nearby village of Malé Svatoňovice) graduated Úpice grammar school
*pictured:* the largest wooden log building in Czech republic; its sensitive 2011-2019 renovation won first prize of the Czech National Heritage Institution
pop.: 6 k, 13 km (8 mi) from closest bigger town of Trutnov, 48 km (30 mi) from regional center of Hradec Králové, 160 km (100 mi) from Prague

_Upice 50°31' N, 16°01' E








_


----------



## ov_79 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Dobrá Voda*

A picturesque village with a nationwide well known mineral water mark


and no wonder once the mineral (light radioactivity) water just like the village is called Good Water
situated in one of the least densy area of Czech republic - Novohradské Hory (_en lit.:_ "New Castle Mountains", _de:_ Gratzener Bergland) and therefore one with the cleanest air in the country
*pictured:* 1706 pilgrim church of Our Lady of Consolation in front of which pilgrims draw healing stream
pop.: 80 souls, 40 km (25 mi) from Český Krumlov, 40 km (25 mi) from České Budějovice, 180 km (115 mi) from Prague

_Dobra Voda 48°44' N, 14°43' E

















_


----------



## ov_79 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Polička*

Let me take you to one of towns which could be characterized as essentially Czech one.

situated in eastern Bohemia, north-eastern part of the Bohemian-Moravian Highlands, closed to a border to Moravia
*pictured: *part of preserved town fortification with survived and renovated wooden houses
classical music composer Bohuslav Martinů was born in Polička in 1890, lived with his parents in town hall tower and supposedly has not left it till the age of 4 
pop.: 9 k, 17 km (10 mi) from Svitavy, 65 km (40 mi) from Pardubice, 75 km (45 mi) from Brno, 175 km (110 mi) from Prague
_Policka 49°44' N, 16°16' E

















_


----------



## ov_79 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Sovinec*

It is almost a middle of November. Let's turn back to autumn landscapes.

a castle built in 1329-1332 period by Lords of Sovinec, one of the most important nobility lineage in Moravia
situated in western part of Nízký Jeseník (Lower Jesenik) mountains, built in order to control merchants path between the mountains and Upper Moravian Valley
accessible by hiking paths from closest villages of Dlouhá Loučka, Paseka and Huzová. Unspoiled by mass tourism; a pleasant autumn hiking trip.
village of Sovinec, pop.: 30 souls, 14 km (9 mi) from Uničov, 14 km (9 mi) from Rýmařov, 16 km (10 mi) from Šternberk, 35 km (22 mi) from regional center of Olomouc, 260 km (165 mi) from Prague
_Sovinec 49°50' N, 17°14' E_


----------



## ov_79 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Ostrava*

Let's ring back cityscapes and introduce a city large enough to be spread in two historical lands, Moravia and Silesia .

3rd largest city in the Czech republic, created by merging its Moravian and Silesian part in 1941
grown from a local market town along with an industrial revolution, black cole mining and metallurgy (Vítkovice company since 1828) development
the so called Dolní Vítkovice area, a part of a large metallurgy complex, has been assigned a national cultural monument, and applied for Unesco Heritage List sign
despite a reputation of an industrial city, it actually poses a lot of art nouveau, art deco examples (*pictured*) of architecture in its historical center
center of a very densy agglomeration with a population of almost a million, one of its size in Czech republic
frequent host of sport events (World champs in ice-hockey, European champs in volleyball, figure skating, athletics Golden Spike meeting etc.)
extensive trams & trolley-bus network, direct railway connection to Prague, Warsaw, Vienna, Budapest. Mošnov airport.
pop.: 290 k, 365 km (225 mi) from Prague, 300 km (190 mi) from Vienna AT, 370 km (230 mi) from Warsaw PL.
_Ostrava 49°51' N, 18°17' E

















_


----------



## ov_79 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Bořeň*

Let me offer a perfect view point on the once volcano hills of the Bohemian Mid Mountains.


a phonolite hill in České středohoří (Bohemian Mid Mountains) and a local landmark visible from several towns in North-west Bohemian Basin
largest phonolite formation in Central Europe, hill top is situated at 539 m (1,768 m) above sea level
accessible by a green tourist path; 3 km (2 mi) hiking distance from the historical center of the Bílina town (partly seen on a *picture*)
3 km (2 mi) from Bílina - pop.: 16 k, 32 km (20 mi) from Ústí nad Labem, 90 km (55 mi) from Prague

_Boren 50°32' N, 13°46' E

















_


----------



## ov_79 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Mariánské lázně*

Although it is the city of Karlovy Vary every travel agency will suggest you in Prague for a 1 day trip in western Czech rep., I recommend you Mariánské lázně instead. It is smaller but with the same monumental architecture, unspoiled by mass tourism and way more calm then its larger brother.

surrounded by Slavkov Forrest mountains, it is a mosaic of parks and noble houses. Most of its buildings come from the town's Golden Era in the second half of the 19th century, when many celebrities and top European rulers came to enjoy the curative carbon dioxide springs
two colonnades, city theater, city museum and a long list of spa houses belong to the town architectural heritage
spa houses: Balmoral, Bohemia, Chopin, Gorkiy, Jirásek, Opera, Pacifik, Palladio, Polonia, Praha, Svatý Antoníček, Svoboda, Třebízský, Westend, Zlatý hrozen
world's smallest city with a trolleybus network; however there have been discussions about removing them due to a continuous economical loss so their long-term existence is under a threat
reachable by direct rail connection Prague - Plzeň - Mariánské lázně - Cheb; 2 hours from the capital
pop.: 13 k, 25 km (15 mi) from Cheb, 75 km (40 mi) from Plzeň, 170 km (105 mi) from Prague as well as 170 km (105 mi) from Nuremburg DE
_Marianske lazne 49°58' N, 12°42' E_


----------



## ov_79 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Westernmost point of Slavic world*

Since we are in the west of Czech republic: One post for geographical curiosities collectors .

yes, there were Polabian Slavs in the past, even Czech ethnic happened to live west from this point in a short period of history. However, let's count contemporary countries and their dominant ethnic group
also, part of Chukotka, Russian easternmost area is actually situated on western hemisphere therefore theoretically 179°59'59'' W is the correct coordinate. Practically we can agree it is not the westernmost Slavic point over there
there is a triple point Bohemia-Bavaria-Saxony aka former Czechoslovakia-FRG-GDR triple point just "around a hill"
situated in the hills of Smrčiny (de: Fichtelgebirge); 3 km (2 mi) from Rehau DE. From Czech side reachable by green tourist path, 5 km (3 mi) from Štítary railway stop, 6.5 km (4 mi) from Krásná village, 9 km (5.5 mi) from the closest town of Aš
*pictured:* tourist information board in front of border stream of Újezdský potok (de: Mähringsbach). On the other bank the D B stone declares Germany
Krásná (closest village and actual cadastral area the point is situated in) pop.: 600, 27 km (17 mi) from Cheb, 70 km (45 mi) from Karlovy Vary, 130 km (80 mi) from Plzeň, 200 km (125 mi) from Prague, 70 km (45 mi) from Bayreuth DE, 160 km (100 mi) from Erfurt DE, 325 km (200 mi) from Frankfurt/M DE
*Westernmost point of Slavic world 12°05'26,92'' E*

Therefore the point lies west not only from Berlin, Salzburg, Malmö or Udine, but also from:
12°34' Copenhagen, Denmark
12°29' Rome, Italy
12°27' San Marino, San Marino
12°24' Kitzbühel, _Tirol,_ Austria
12°22' Leipzig, Germany
12°20' Venice, Italy
12°06' Regensburg, Germany
12°05' Roskilde, Denmark (equality)
*12°05' Westernmost point of Slavic world, Czech republic*


----------



## ov_79 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Pančavský vodopád* (en: Pančava Waterfall)

One mountain landscape before it is covered with snow.

Pančavský is the longest waterfall in Czech republic, 148 metres fall
on Pančava stream in central part of Krkonoše mountains in a height of 1298 meters above sea level (falling to 1150 metres level)
reachable for hikers by red marked tourist path from skiing resort of Špindlerův mlýn
Špindlerův mlýn: 14 km (9 mi) from closest town of Vrchlabí, 80 km (50 mi) Liberec, 80 km (50 mi) Hradec Králové, 150 km (95 mi) from Prague
_Pancavsky vodopad 50°46' N, 15°33' E








_


----------



## ov_79 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Mnichovo Hradiště*

The northernmost town of Central Bohemian Region, an administrative unit with a seat in Prague.

situated upon Jizera river, a gateway to Bohemian Paradise nature protected area from the west
known for its (*pictured*) baroque (originally renaissance) chateau built by Czech nobleman Václav Budovec from Budov in 1603 - 1606 period, opened for public and offering an extensive variety of sightseeing tours
Order of Friars Minor Capuchin Monastery situated next to the chateau, includes baroque plastic arts open air exhibition
pop.: 9 k, 16 km (10 mi) from closest bigger town of Mladá Boleslav, 40 km (25 mi) from Liberec, 75 km (45 mi) from Prague
_Mnichovo Hradiste 50°31' N, 14°58' E_


----------



## ov_79 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Dymník*

Rauchberg in German, translated as "Smoke hill" in both languages

517 m (1,696 ft) tall hill in so called Lusatian Highlands at Czech-German border in a place where historical Upper Lusatia borders to historical Bohemia
*pictured: *Dymník foothill, Stone Star also known as Tree of Life: 22 granite stones shaped in an old star-like symbol; it is supposed to express various kinds of symbolic, astrological, pagan, spiritual as well as other senses (jewish mythology?)
the stones were created and shaped about 100 years ago and accidentally found in 2003 during sanitary system renovation in nearby town of Jiřetín; the Stone Star has been erected and carefully arranged between November 2003 and October 2004 by a group of local enthusiasts
2.5 km (1.5 mi) from a town of Rumburk, 40 km (25 mi) from Děčín, 130 km (80 mi) from Prague
_Dymnik 50°57' N, 14°31' E








_


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Amazing! I've only ever been to Prague (twice!) but not beyond. I must soon.


----------



## ov_79 (Mar 21, 2008)

aljuarez said:


> Amazing! I've only ever been to Prague (twice!) but not beyond. I must soon.


If any concrete tips needed with your next visit, let me know .

*Boskovice*

3 in 1: A castle, a chateau and a synagogue.

situated in homonymous valley, between Bohemian-Moravian Highlands to the west and Drahany Highlands to the east
known mostly for its former Jewish ghetto, local Synagogue Maior offers an exhibition of a history of South Moravian Jews after it was carefully renovated by 2001
*picture*: Above - Boskovice chateau in Empire style from as late as 1819-1826 built on a place of former 1682 monastery. Under - Jewish street with a pleasant sequence of narrow houses; leads to the mentioned synagogue
there is also a gothic Boskovice castle from early 13th century (mentioned 1222)
pop.: 11 k, 40 km (25 mi) from Prostějov, 40 km (25 mi) from Brno, 220 km (135 mi) from Prague
_Boskovice 49°29' N, 16°40' E

















_


----------



## ov_79 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Klatovy*

A gateway to Šumava mountains from the west and actually the largest town in a long Šumava foothills line.


Šumava mountains resorts are reachable by a train connection towards Nýrsko, Bouřňák, Špičák and Železná Ruda
*pictured:* Klatovy town hall 1557-1559 renaissance building with a neo-reinassance sgraffito; originally consisted of a court and a torture chamber too
not to be missed; "Lékárna u bílého jednorožce" (White Unicorn Pharmacy shop), my favourite building in Klatovy, a pleasant baroque building on central market square with an original equipment from 1773
pop.: 22 k; 45 km (28 mi) from Plzeň, 120 km (75 mi) from Regensburg DE, 135 km (85 mi) from Prague, 240 km (150 mi) from Munich DE

_Klatovy 49°24' N, 13°18' E

















_


----------



## ov_79 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Dobříš*

According to a legend, the town name is supposed to come from a name Dobřich, one of crew members of the 6th century Forefather Čech


Hřebeny Highlands to the west and Central Bohemian Uplands to the east determine Dobříš geographical position
*pictured:* Dobříš chateau; once an original castle burnt out in 1720 a late baroque chateau was built for part of the House of Mansfeld family in 1745-1765. The chateau area combines both, English as well as French park, opened for public.
I recommend to reach Dobříš by slow and curvy, but romantic railway from Prague, 1 and half hour ride
pop.: 9 km, 18 km (11 mi) from closest bigger town of Příbram, 45 km (28 mi) from Prague (using a highway)

_Dobris 49°47' N, 14°10' E

















_


----------



## ov_79 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Slovácko *region

A region in South-East of Czech republic, a place Bohemians actually refer to when they hear/say "Moravia". And that is intesively weird .


especially considering it actual ethnographic name is Moravské Slovensko - translated as Moravian Slovakia to English
known for keeping its deep local folklore traditions up to date, although way less then a stereotype suggests, yet it is based on truth
and for its dialect which consist of several "slovakisms"; therefore called "Moravian Slovaks" by other Moravian ethnic groups' viewpoint
*pictured:* *painted houses*, once typical for Slovácko, less seen these days and almost always individually only, no actual painted-houses streets or villages (I wish they were)
strong local identification has been printed in Top Tier football team called 1.FC Slovácko, playing in a town of Uherské Hradiště
2 out of Top 5 "Millenium Greatest Czechs Contest" come from Slovácko, Jan Amos Komenský (Comenius) and Tomáš Garrigue Masaryk
major towns in Slovácko region: Uherské Hradiště, Hodonín, Břeclav (Podluží area, disputed ), Uherský Brod, Kyjov, Veselí nad Moravou, Strážnice
pop.: 350 - 410 k, depends which village we stop counting; 250 - 330 km (150 - 210 mi) from Prague


----------



## ov_79 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Džbán*

A name of Highland north-west from the capital and a funny name as the Highlands are called ''Jug" (so is its second largest peak, Džbán 537 m / 1,761 ft).


located between towns of Kladno, Rakovník, Louny, Žatec and Podbořany
highest peak: Louštín (538 m / 1,764 ft); reachable by red marked tourist path from a village of Krušovice (large brewery) or by yellow one from a village of Lužná u Rakovníka (railway stop, Czech Railways museum)
*pictured: marlite houses*; local architectural speciality. Due to several marlite quarries, locals used marlite instead of bricks. There are not many left, still can be founded in villages such as Mutějovice, Řevničov, Hředle and Nesuchyně
along E6 road from Prague to Karlovy Vary. 55 km (35 mi) from Prague, 75 km (47 mi) from regional center of Ústí nad Labem, 75 km (47 mi) from regional center of Karlovy Vary

_Dzban ~ 50°10' N, 13°45' E_


----------



## ov_79 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Bechyně*

situated in southern Bohemia, in an eye-pleasing landscape of Tábor Uplands upon a confluence of Lužnice and Smutná rivers
known for a first electrified railway in Austrian-Hungarian empire (pure rail, not counting trams in cities), Tábor - Bechyně track electrified in 1903 by František Křižík's project
renaissance chateau from 1581 - 1584 on a place of an original 1268 castle; served as a residence place for Czechoslovak Science Academy during communism period, opened for public, part of it is private and serves as a hotel
original synagogue renovation was finished in 2006, serves as only Czech Tourism & Hiking Museum (organized by Czech Tourists' Club)
*pictured:* part of a historical central market square including baroque gabled facades (original 1903 railway bridge in upper right corner)
pop.: 5 k, 22 km (13 mi) from closest bigger town of Tábor, 45 km (27 mi) from regional center of České Budějovice, 120 km (75 mi) from Prague
_Bechyne 49°18' N, 14°28' E_


----------



## ov_79 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Jizerské hory*

Mountains creating a short part of Czech-Polish border in western part of the Sudety geomorphological province. Nature protected area.


named after the Jizera river which has its spring in the highest parts of the mountains. Heighest peaks: Wysoka Kopa 1126 m (3,694 ft) on Polish side, Smrk 1124 m (3,688 ft) on Czech side
The "Jizerská 50" is a famous cross-country skiing run with a long tradition; nowadays part of so called Worldloppet series (long-distanced cross-country runs "World Cup")
Jizerské hory and neighboring Krkonoše mountains are the first two destinations people from Prague think of when going to ski
Bedřichov, Severka and Tanvaldský Špičák are the most recognised downhill skiing resorts in Jizerské hory
regional center of Liberec and neighboring town of Jablonec are actually surrounded by Jizerské hory; about 120 km (75 mi) from Prague

_Jizerske hory 50°50' N, 15°15' E 

















_


----------



## ov_79 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Zvolská homole*

A very short trip tip for Prague residents or/and visitors (just beyond Prague city proper area), offering an attractive natural scenery and views


nature protected locality situated right behind proper Prague city borders above Vltava river
named after Zvole village; "homole" means a hummock, and so it is a Zvole hummock
*pictured:* a view from Zvolská Homole peak 327 m (1,073 ft) on Vltava bow and Strnady village on an opposite slope. Reachable by red tourist path either from Jarov or from Vrané nad Vltavou
train connection from Prague to either Jarov or Vrané nad Vltavou stop; bus & ferry from Praha-Smíchov station to Strnady (20 minutes)

_Zvolska homole 49°57' N, 14°24' E_


----------



## ov_79 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Prostějov*

A town in the ethnographic area of Haná situated in central parts of Moravia. Haná is known for its fertile "black soil" (Chernozem) and therefore no surprise Prostějov has been a center of a very agricultural land.


despite in mentioned Haná region, also very near to green hills of Drahanská vrchovina (Drahany highlands, Skalky 735 m / 2,412 ft); upon a confluence of Romže and Hloučela rivers
in Czech republic mostly known for its former "OP" company, largest clothing manufacturer in a territory of former Czechoslovakia
the Art Nouveau Town Hall and Church of the Extaltation of the Holy Cross creates Prostějov historical skyline
*pictured: *Národní dům (National House), another Art Nouveau building from the architect Jan Kotěra built in 1905-1907 period
born place of Austrian philosopher Edmund Husserl (Phenomenology founder) as well as Czech chemistry scientist Otto Wichterle (co-founder of contact lenses)
pop.: 44 k, 18 km (11 mi) from regional center of Olomouc, 60 km (37 mi) from Brno, 265 km (165 mi) from Prague

_Prostejov 49°28' N, 17°07' E_


----------



## ov_79 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Kokořínsko*

A southern part of so called Kokořínsko - Máchův kraj (en: Kokořín area and Macha's land) Natural Protected area since 1976


named by Kokořín castle, a neogothic monument; originally a gothic castle partly reconstructed in 1911-1916 period
situated partly in central, partly in northern Bohemia; consisting mostly of subtle, but beautiful canyons and so called sandstone towns
*pictured:* rural wooden - log architecture in Hamry village; typical, yet rarely grouped this way
very recommended for weekend trips from Prague; densy with hiking and climbing tracks, not spoiled by mass tourism though
Kokořín village pop.: 370; 15 km (9 mi) from Mělník, 36 km (23 mi) from Česká Lípa, 48 km (30 mi) from Prague

_Kokorinsko ~50°30' N, ~14°30' E








_


----------



## Arch98 (Jan 21, 2021)

It is crazy how every little town is so orderly and clean. Beautiful country.


----------



## ov_79 (Mar 21, 2008)

Arch98 said:


> It is crazy how every little town is so orderly and clean. Beautiful country.


Well, it depends. It is not a tough job to find a dirty or obscure place in the country, however this is a Photo thread and it is somewhat appropriate to post representative places .

*Krásný dvůr*

Let's take a look at an English-style landscape park and a garden inspired by that of Versailles .


village in a rural part of north-western Bohemia, just under first slopes of the Doupov Mountains
Krásný dvůr Castle mentioned in 1295, rebuilt into a late baroque Palace in 1720-1724 period by Czech architect Fratišek Maxmilián Kaňka
*pictured:* a neo-gothic look-out tower in the Castle Park (1793-1796), the oldest look-out tower in Central Europe
pop.: 660; km (mi) from closest small town of Podbořany, km (mi) from closest mid-size town of Žatec, km (mi) from Karlovy Vary, km (mi) from Ústí nad Labem, km (mi) from Prague

_Krasny dvur 50°15' N, 13°22' E

















_


----------



## ov_79 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Pardubice*

A center of so called Golden Twig of Bohemia, fertile agricultural land along Labe (de: Elbe) river


one of two regional centers of eastern Bohemia, situated in a lowland on a confluence of Labe and Chrudimka rivers
Pardubice chateau; most recognized landmark - a renaissance complex receiving its shape by several reconstruction mostly between 1491 and 1579
*pictured:* Perštýnské náměstí, historical market square and its dominant element, the Green tower
famous for its horse riding steeplechase, supposedly the biggest and most recognized on European continent (out of British Isles)
also known for the Golden Helmet of Pardubice Speedway Grand Prix of Czech rep. (oldest motorcycle speedway race in the world, since 1929)
within Czech rep. also known for its City vs City Bashing Rivalry Hradec Králové vs Pardubice (two 90-100k cities within slightly above 20 kilometers)
one of the most important railway junction in the country; city public transport based on a dense trolley-buses network
pop.: 91 k (10th largest city in Czech rep.); 23 km (14 mi) from Hradec Králové, 110 km (70 mi) from Prague, 140 km (90 mi) from Brno

_Pardubice 50°02' N, 15°47' E_


----------



## ov_79 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Praha - Řásnovka*

There has not been a picture from the Czech capital in the thread for about 7 pages now , so let's break the "country but capital" rule and post one.


there was a snow cover in Prague pretty much all first half of February this year, a good motive for a winter picture
*pictured:* Řásnovka, one of cute, small, narrow and curvy streets in Prague Old Town
I am not going to write details about what to see in Prague as such list would be considered as a spam by SSC admins
so perhaps a short list of "cute, small, narrow and curvy" streets: Boršov, Jilská, Kapucínská, Liliová, Nový Svět, Průchodní, Řásnovka, U zlaté studně, Vejvodova, V kotcích, Zlatá
plus a link to so called Honest Guide, probably the best YT series dealing with Prague, highly recommended
pop.: 1.3 mio; just for the sake of usual manner, some distances - a list of important European cities within 350 km from Prague ;
145 km (90 mi) from Dresden DE, 245 km (150 mi) from Linz AT, 245 km (150 mi) from Leipzig DE, 260 km (165 mi) from Regensburg DE, 280 km (175 mi) from Wrocław PL, 290 km (180 mi) from Nuremburg DE, 330 km (mi) from Vienna AT, 330 km (205 mi) from Bratislava SK, 340 km (210 mi) from Berlin DE, 340 km (210 mi) from Salzburg DE... btw. there are 14 European capital cities within 1,000 km from Prague

_Praha 50°05' N, 14°25' E

















_


----------



## ov_79 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Blatná*

Unlike lowland countries the security strategy of a chateau surrounded and fortified by a body of water is rare. However there are a couple of examples like the one in Blatná.


there is an uplands area named by Blatná placed in its center: Blatenská pahorkatina (_en: Blatná Uplands_, highest peak Drkolná 729 m/2,392 ft)
Blatná poses a historical market square dominated by the Church of Assumption of Mary
*pictured:* Blatná Chateau, a neogothic structure, originally mentioned as early as 1235, after a couple of reconstruction re-gothized in 1850-1856 period
pop.: 7 k; 24 km (15 mi) from closest town of Strakonice, 28 km (17 mi) from Písek, 60 km (37 mi) from Plzeň, 75 km (47 mi) from České Budějovice, 95 km (60 mi) from Prague

_Blatna 49°26' N, 13°53' E








_


----------



## ov_79 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Javorníky*

It is March now. Spring is coming. And therefore here is the last winter picture .


mountain range in eastern Moravia and western Slovakia, partly creating countries' border
in part of the range the border is lined slightly on the Czech slopes, therefore the highest peak, Veľký Javorník (1,072 m / 3,517 ft), is situated about a hundred meters in Slovakia
*pictured: *Part of the arterial Beskydy-Javorníky cross-country skiing path in Czech part of the mountains
one of few and possibly the only area in Czech republic you can meet lynx and wolves in their natural environment
10 km (6 mi) from Vsetín, 45 km (28 mi) from regional center of Zlín, 135 km (85 mi) from Brno, 240 km (150 mi) from Prague

_Javorniky 49°15' N, 18°30' E

















_


----------



## ov_79 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Náměšť nad Oslavou*

There are other old bridges with statues along in Czech republic, not only Charles' Bridge in Prague .


known for a late-baroque bridge over Oslava river; built in 1733-1744 period, supplied with baroque statues from Josef Winterhalder sen.
renaissance chateau based on an originally gothic castle above the river&bridge; went thorough a sensitive renovation in 2016; mostly known for its collection of various tapestries
some Czechs may know Náměšť thanks to a small yet quite busy military airport
pop.: 5 k, on Brno - Třebíč - Jihlava railroad; 22 km (13 mi) from closest bigger town of Třebíč, 40 km (25 mi) from Brno, 185 km (115 mi) from Prague

_Namest nad Oslavou 49°12' N, 16°09' E

















_


----------



## ov_79 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Sloup*

A chateau above a bridge is going to be followed by a castle on a rock .


often refered to as Sloup v Čechách; a village situated in Ralská pahorkatina (en: Ralsko Highland) surrounded by attractive rocky formations
*pictured:* ruins of 13th century castle on a top of a small rock massive; beide the castle ruin there is also a baroque hermitage
there is also a 1730s late baroque Kinsky Chateau in Sloup; nowadays serving as a retirement/nursing home
pop.: 700; 5 km (3 mi) from closest town of Nový Bor, 10 km (6 mi) from district center of Česká Lípa, 40 km (25 mi) from regional center of Liberec, 100 km (60 mi) from Prague

_Sloup 50°44' N, 14°35' E_


----------



## ov_79 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Kladno*

Back to urban environment, this time in Prague Metro area.


Kladno is the largest town in Central Bohemia, region surrounding Prague. It could have been its capital, however in the 2000 administrative reform Prague remained Central Bohemian capital despite the fact Prague is an administrative unit on its own and therefore Central Bohemian capital is actually not situated in Central Bohemia 
the town had grown from 2nd half of 19th century due to coal mining in a small black coal Kladno basin
in Czech rep. known for its ice-hockey successes, 5 times Czechoslovak champion, seedbed supplying Czech NHL players like no other
local rivalry with Sparta Prague. Up to date Kladno, populated by 69 k strongly outnumbers Prague (pop.:1.3 mil.) in NHL players coming from the 2 cities
*pictured:* central market square with Kladno town hall and the Church of Assumption of Virgin Mary
a short high speed railway Prague - Prague Airport - largest Central Bohemian city of Kladno planned for decades; unfortunately will unlikely be ever built
pop.: 69 k (13th largest in Czech rep.); 30 km (18 mi) west from Prague, however only about 15 km (9 mi) from Prague airport

_Kladno 50°09' N, 14°06' E

















_


----------



## ov_79 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Pálava*

As 2021 spring is really coming now , let me invite you to the warmest piece of land in Czech republic, south-eastern Moravia.


officially named Pavlovské vrchy (en: Pavlov Highland) referring to Pavlov vineyard village, however commonly known as Pálava (hills)
limestone hill range on Czech-Austrian border with Panonian flora; white limestones and an early spring reminds Dalmatia to many Czechs; Pálava visually seems to be an exclave of southern Europe in Czech republic
small in size as well as height, Pálava rises from south-Moravian lowlands between the New Mill Reservoir to the North and Mikulov town to the South
places to see: Děvín hill with Děvičky castle ruin, Sirotčí hrádek castle ruin, Turold cave, Dolní Věstonice archeological museum, Mikulov town with Svatý kopeček hill, views from main range tourist path
about 45 km (28 mi) south from Brno, 75 km (45 mi) north from Vienna, 250 km (155 mi) south-east from Prague

_Palava 48°55' N, 16°40' E








_


----------



## ov_79 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Hrádek u Nechanic*

The Elbe lowlands have not been visited for quite a while in this thread.


a neo-gothic chateau in the middle of riperian forest near Elbe river in eastern Bohemia
one of the latest chateau structures in Czech republic, built as late as in 1839 as a representative and summer seat by Count František Arnošt of Harrach, one of the most important representatives of the Jilemnice dynasty
Czech film maker Viktor Polesný casted D.H.Lawrence's Lady Chatterley's Lover film adaptation in Hrádek
Nechanice pop.: 2 k, 11 km (7 mi) from closest town of Nový Bydžov, 17 km (11 mi) from Hradec Králové, 110 km (70 mi) from Prague

_Hradek u Nechanic 50°13' N, 15°40' E








_


----------



## ov_79 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Pelhřimov*

Mostly known as a place of the annual "Czech Town of Records" event. There is also a Czech Records' Museum. Nevertheless, Pelhřimov is peculiar regardless any event .


situated in western part of Bohemian-Moravian Highlands it is also the westernmost county seat of the homonymic Highlands region
it name follows a bohemism of the latin word Pilgrim - Pelhřim in Old Czech. Local brewery is called "Poutník" - Pilgrim in modern-day Czech
Pelhřimov chateau is the most visited monument in the town; found probably in early 15th century it is a baroque palace rebuilt from original gothic style after 1766 fire
*pictured:* most photogenic part of Pelh5imov; central market square with arcaded & gabled renaissance houses with carefully renovated facades
pop.: 16 k, 32 km (20 mi) from regional center of Jihlava, 46 km (29 mi) from Tábor, 120 km (75 mi) from Prague

_Pelhrimov 49°26' N, 15°13' E_


----------



## ov_79 (Mar 21, 2008)

*"Soos" Natural Reservation*

Natural Wild West . A weird land with a weird name, just weird enough to check it out.


small natural reservation consisting of Fens, Peat/Turf and Oligotrophic environment, unique in central European scale; includes a museum
there has been a turf extraction from late 19th century; closed spa town of Františkovy lázně bases its spa procedures on turf treatment
5.5 km (3.5 mi) walk by red marked hiking path from Františkovy lázně train station
*pictured: *tourist path on a wooden pavement thorough the reservation
5 km (3 mi) from Františkovy lázně, 11 km (7 mí) from Cheb, 50 km (31 mí) from regional center of Karlovy Vary, 175 km (110 mí) from Prague

_Soos 50°09' N, 12°24' E_


----------



## ov_79 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Ploskovice*

In my opinion one of Top 10 palaces in a territory of contemporary Czech republic.


built by Italian architect Octaviano Broggio in late baroque style in 1720 - 1730
rich with mostly Baroque and Rococo furniture, decoration and other equipment; includes a grotto and a French garden
popular place to shot movie scenes (f.e. Amadeus 1984, BBC The Musketeers, dozens of Czech movies and series)
Ploskovice village pop.: 450; 7 km (4 mi) from closest town of Litoměřice, 23 km (14 mi) from regional center of Ústí nad Labem, 70 km (44 mi) from Prague

_Ploskovice 50°34' N, 14°12' E








_


----------



## ov_79 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Havlova skála*

We visited Liblín market town on last page of this thread and this picture will show its surroundings.


a rock offering a beautiful view on Berounka river, a part of Horní Berounka Natural Reservation
situated next to Rokycany - Kralovice road, few hundered meters by a non-paved road aside with a small place to park + 300 metres to walk
Berounka river is popular for recreational canoeing, in July or August you have pretty big chance spending Havlova skala observation time by mutual waving with canoeists
Horní Liblín village pop.: 40 souls, 24 km (14 mi) from closest town of Rokycany, 34 km (21 mi) from Plzeň, 87 km (55 mi) from Prague

_Havlova skala 49°54' N, 13°33' E








_


----------



## ov_79 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Karviná - Fryštát*

A short visit in North-Eastern corner of Czech republic. It actually is a real corner as the city proper is surrounded by Poland from both, East and North.


after the WWII the original Karvinná town was basically moved by a couple of kilometers to the East in order to make space for more black coal mining
therefore the new Karviná was actually introduced in 1949 planned and built around a small historical market town of Fryštát; so Karviná is the name of the city while Fryštát is just a name of the city historical central district
due to the fact it has been an urban center of surrounding coal mines it was supposed to grow up to 120k people; however it reached its peak 76k in mid-70s and declined population down to current 52k as the former opportunities are over and young generation has been fleeing out for decades now
saying that and having not very favourable reputation, Karviná is also a spa town with Darkov spa area offering iodine-bromine treatments and therapies
famous for a long-term successful handball club; recently also first division MFK Karviná football club
*pictured: *Fryštát chateau; originally 1288 castle, rebuilt to a nobility palace; in Empire Style thanks to its last (1792) reconstruction. Open for public
pop.: 52 k; 18 km (11 mi) from regional center of Ostrava, 75 km (45 mi) from Katowice PL, 395 km (245 mi) from Prague

_Karvina 49°52' N, 18°33' E








_


----------



## pickling (Jan 14, 2005)

ov_79 said:


> *Sloup*
> 
> A chateau above a bridge is going to be followed by a castle on a rock .
> 
> ...


Amazing site. Archaeological evidence from there includes artifacts from the Globular Amphora  culture, dating to the 3 rd millennium BC, the Únětice culture, the Lusatian culture, the Celts, and an ancient Germanic culture known as the Podmokelská culture.


----------



## ov_79 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Doupovské hory*

One of largest fully green area in Czech republic for today.


_en:_ Doupov mountains; mid-size mountain range in western Bohemia, east of Ohře river middle part, north-east from city of Karlovy Vary
effective 1953 large part of the montains became a Czechoslovak army military proving ground area and so it is used up to date; several villages have been wiped out including small town of Doupov the mountains are named after
the military area is called Hradiště as its Doupov mountains highest peak (Hradiště, 934 m / 3,064 ft)
_Mattoni _mineral waters firm from Karlovy Vary serves water from mineral streams in western part of the mts., between Kyselka and Kadaňský Rohozec
surrounded by towns of Karlovy Vary, Ostrov, Klášterec n/Oh., Kadaň, Podbořany, Lubenec and Bochov, about 75 km (45 mi) north from Plzeň, about 100 km (60 mi) from Prague

_Doupovske hory 50°15' N, 13°10' E_


----------



## ov_79 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Hostýn*

One famous pilgrimage place in eastern Moravia for the mostly atheist nation of Czechs .


important Marian place; the pilgrimage comes from a legend that describes a miracle made by the Virgin Mary
elevation of 735 m / 2,411 ft ; dominated by a basilica which was built in 1721–1748 together with Via Crucis, the pilgrims' hospice and other facilities
in 1903 new open-air Stations of the Cross were built by the architect Dušan Jurkovič, and are now a major tourist attraction for the region, together with the basilica itself, attracting not only Catholic pilgrims but thousands of other tourists
reachable by marked tourist paths from Bystřice pod Hostýnem (3.5 km / 2 mi hike) or from Tesák tourist place in Hostýn Hills (7.5 km / 4.5 mi hike)
Bystřice pod Hostýnem town pop.: 8 k; 21 km (13 mi) from Přerov, 28 km (17 mi) from Kroměříž, 29 km (18 mi) from regional center of Zlín, 300 km (185 mi) from Prague

_Hostyn 49°23' N, 17°42' E








_


----------



## ov_79 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Jičín*

A town known, among others, as a place popular children cartoon of Rumcajs has taken place.


another person (not a fictive one this time) Jičín is known for, is Albrecht von Wallenstein a Bohemian military leader and statesman who fought on the Catholic side during the Thirty Year's War (1618–1648)
*pictured:* central market square skirted with arcade burgher houses at all four sides (including a chateau)
Jičín chateau, very unusually, is situated right at the central market square; it was built in late renaissance style in 1607 - 1616 by Andrea Spezza
pop.: 16 k; 35 km (22 mi) from closest bigger town of Mladá Boleslav, 45 km (28 mi) from regional center of Hradec Králové, 95 km (60 mi) from Prague

_Jicin 50°26' N, 15°21' E

















_


----------



## ov_79 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Mšenské pokličky*

One of subtle natural gems in the country, to adore this one it takes a short (55 km) trip from Prague


translatable as Mšeno (pot)lids; situated in Močidla valley in the Kokořín National Protected Area
created by a long-term erosion; the upper desks are made of sandstone and geological conglomerates therefore more dense then the column
reachable by blue marked path from Mšeno, a pleasant 5 km (3 mi) hiking trip with options to extended it all around the Kokořín National Protected Area
Mšeno pop.: 1.5 k; 18 km (11 mi) from closest bigger town of Mělník, 55 km (35 mi) from Prague

_Msenske poklicky 50°27' N, 14°35' E








_


----------



## ov_79 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Průhonice*

One of several options for history lovers to visit a valuable palace at Prague outscirt.


*pictured:* known for a large neo-renaissance chateau, built in early 16th century and reconstructed in neo-renaissance in 1889 - 1894
Průhonice Castle Park is one of the most significant castle parks in the Czech Republic. Since 2010 it has a status of a national cultural monument. Later in 2010 it also has been included in the UNESCO list of World Heritage Sites (as a part of Historic Centre of Prague)
from 1922 a settlement of Czech dendrological Institution; an extensice part of the chateau park is a dendrological garden
Průhonice pop.: 3 k; 20 km (12 mi) from Prague city center; reachable by city public transport system
_
Pruhonice 50°00' N, 14°34' E_


----------



## ov_79 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Lysá hora*

One of major Czech mountain peaks and certainly the easternmost of such ones.


the tallest peak of the Moravian-Silesian Beskyds mountains, reaching 1,324 m (4,344 ft) and the tallest peak (entire area) in Czech Silesia
today, the mountain is a small ski resort and a popular place for hiking in summer, attracting casual hikers, and fans of Nordic walking, running, mountain biking, cross-country as well as alpine skiing
due to dense populated valleys and a general popularity of spending leisure time in nature in Czech republic, there are several mountain huts, pubs and hiking (cycling, skiing) trails all around Lysá hora
1980 TV transmitter dominates the top of Lysá hora; it is 78 meters tall, includes a meteorological station too
Malenovice village pop.: 770; 5 km (3 mi) from closest town of Frýdlant nad Ostravicí, 18 km (11 mi) from bigger town of Frýdek-Místek, 37 km (23 mi) from regional center of Ostrava, 385 km (240 mi) from Prague

_Lysa hora 49°33' N, 18°27' E

















_


----------



## ov_79 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Tachov - Světce*

A renovation from a crambling ruin, one of the best which has taken place in Czech republic so far.


*pictured: *second largest riding hall in Europe (after courtyard riding hall in Vienna), the "jízdárna" of Světce in western Bohemia
built in 1858 - 1861 by Alfred I. Windischgrätz in place of former Order of Minims monastery near Tachov; never built to the size of original plans
it has not been used since 1930s and turning into a ruin in 1990s; reconstruction started in 2001 and became a National Monument of Czech rep. in 2010; opened for public; serves as an occasional cultural events venue
reachable by a blue marked hiking path, 3 km (2 mi) from historical center of Tachov
Tachov pop.: 11 k; 24 km (14 mi) from Mariánské lázně, 65 km (40 mi) from regional center of Plzeň, 160 km (100 mi) from Prague

_Tachov Svetce 49°48' N, 12°37' E_


----------



## ov_79 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Praha*

There wasn't a picture from the capital for a couple of pages here, so let's post one tonight. This picture is a look on the historical center from above. Prague historical center is compact, partially hilly, cut in two by a river and overwelmingly dominated by red roofs. These aspects make Prague looking attractive not only from its street level, but also from above. As the Czech capital is quite well known and Skyscrapercity readers have, I believe an idea where it is, I will skip the usual introduction part to the place pictured today .

_Praha 50°05' N, 14°25' E_


----------



## ov_79 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Poštorná* & *Ladná*

Two (almost) neighboring villages with similar and quite unique churches at least by Czech standards.


both churches were built by architect Karel Weinbrenner, Poštorná church (left pic) in 1898, Ladná church (right pic) in 1912
Poštorná was built in neo-gothic, Ladná in neo-romance style, but they share a similar element: *lovely ornamented brick multi-layer entrance portal*
both places are accessible from Břeclav (1st railway stop to Brno - Ladná; 1st railway stop to Lednice - Poštorná); both are parts of South Moravian system of marked Vineyards Cycloroutes
Poštorná pop.: 5k, Ladná pop.: 1.3k, next to Břeclav, 60 km (38 mi) from Brno, 80 km (50 mi) from Bratislava SK, 265 km (165 mi) from Prague

_Postorna 48°45' N, 16°52' E
Ladna 48°48' N, 16°53' E_


----------



## ov_79 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Hrob*

And now an invitation for industrial bizarre fans .


Hrob literal meaning in Czech: Grave. "Grave" is a tiny town under the Ore mountains range in north-western Bohemia closed to a border to Germany
known, among other neighboring towns, as a Sudeten town with a population smaller than 80 years ago, industrial, rather neglected and not typically tourist place (mildly expressing)
*pictured:* a viaduct on a local railway line with 2 most common local lines motor train passing from Střelná village to Hrob town
pop.: 2k; 11 km (7 mi) from closest bigger town of Teplice, 32 km (20 mi) from regional center of Ústí nad Labem, 105 km (65 mi) from Prague

_Hrob 50°40' N, 13°44' E_


----------



## ov_79 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Plástovice*

As usually a one-pic dose of peasant baroque per page .


listed on a National Village Reservation catalogue, surrounded by large fishponds, in a cycling distance from a regional center of České Budějovice
there are several houses in peasant baroque architecture style in Plástovice, tastefully renovated in increasing number, making the village an eye-pleasure
pop.: less thani100 souls; 19 km (12 mi) from regional center of České Budějovice, 140 km (90 mi) from Prague

_Plastovice 49°04' N, 14°18' E_


----------



## ov_79 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Uničov*

One of the oldest towns in Moravia surprisingly enough considering its relative low significance nowadays.


founded earlier than many major Czech cities and towns, in 1213 by Moravian Margrave Vladislav Jindřich with a royal town status right from the start
late gothic Medlov gate (Medelská brána) with a yard and the 1330 Assumption of Mary Church belong to the most valuable sights in Uničov
*pictured:* extensive Uničov central market square dominated by neo-renaissance town hall in the middle of the square
pop.: 11 k; 16 km (10 mi) from closest bigger town of Šternberk, 27 km (17 mi) from regional center of Olomouc, 245 km (155 mi) from Prague
_
Unicov 49°46' N, 17°07' E_


----------



## ov_79 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Lázně Bohdaneč*

Cubism style fights back .


situated nearby Pardubice city (not being a part of the city proper), Lázně Bohdaneč is a small spa town with a therapeutic treatment based on local peat
*pictured: *(architect's) Gočár's spa pavilion with cubist elements; Czech republic is the only country in the world where art style of cubism was reflected in architecture; in some languages cubism elements created by Gočár and a couple of other architects is known as Czechoslovak Art Deco
in wild 90s, actually in 1997/98 season local team Atlantic Lázně Bohdaneč played 1 season in the top tier in Czech football league system; nevertheless the club was dissolved in 2000
pop.: 3.5 k; 9 km (5.5 mi) from regional center of Pardubice - part of Pardubice public transport system, 110 km (70 mi) from Prague

_Lazne Bohdanec 50°05' N, 15°41' E_


----------



## ov_79 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Manětín*

A visit to one of most sparsely areas in Czech Republic, around the Střela river.


situated in a hilly terrain where Rakovník Uplands meet Teplá Highlands, in a bucolic landscape around the Střela river
*pictured:* cobble-stoned historical market square dominated by St. John the Baptist Church from western side and Manětín chateau from southern side
Manětín chateau is a beautiful late baroque structure (finished in 1712), however based on a nobility yard mentioned as early as in 1187
pop.: 1 k; 40 km (25 mi) from Plzeň, 48 km (30 mi) from Karlovy Vary, 110 km (70 mi) from Prague

_Manetin 49°59' N, 13°13' E_


----------



## ov_79 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Veltrusy*

Central Bohemia, including immediate surrounding of Prague, is rich of castles, chateaus and palaces. Another example is Veltrusy.


situated in Prague agglomeration, at a right bank of Vltava river nearby the town of Kralupy nad Vltavou
*pictured: *Veltrusy mansion, initially built in 1716 by architect František Maxmilián Kaňka for Count Václav Antonín Chotek of Chotkov and Vojnín
built in late baroque style by Prague architect of Italian origin, Giovanni Battista Alliprandi; contains a pleasant extensive chateau garden
pop.: 2 k; 4 km (2.5 mi) from Kralupy nad Vltavou, 29 km (18 mi) from central Prague

_Veltrusy 50°17' N, 14°20' E_


----------



## ov_79 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Veveří*

A castle currently under an extensive renovation nearby country's second largest city of Brno.


originally a gothic castle from 13th century; later reconstructed in renaissance style; nowadays under a renovation because of its poor condition throughout most of the 20th century
popular tourist destination for Brno citizens, reachable by a regular boat traffic on Brno water dam as well as by foot by marked tourist paths
*pictured:* Veveří castle partly renovated, seen from above, overlooking a northern part of Brno water dam
4 km (2.5 mi) from closest small town of Veverská Bitýška, 12 km (7.5 mi) from central Brno, 200 km (125 mi) from Prague

_Veveri 49°15' N, 16°28' E_


----------



## ov_79 (Mar 21, 2008)

*České Budějovice*

Once upon time one of 13 regional centers of Czech republic shows up, and the time comes now, let me introduce the home of Budweiser


largest urban center and a regional authority center of Southern Bohemia, situated at a confluence of Vltava and Malše river, a natural gateway to Šumava and Nové Hrady Mountains (to the west resp. south-east from České Budějovice)
bornplace of Budvar brewery (1895), Budweiser in German language; the well-known US Bud beer was overtaken from the Budějovice brewery (during 2000 - 2012 there were 173 Budweuser Mark litigation processes ongoing; Budvar won almost 130 of them)
very well preserved medieval core including an original street network is the main cause České Budějovice city is overwhelmingly known in Czech republic as one of the most beautiful cities in the country
the Budějovice core within former city fortification consist of houses almost exclusively all listed on National Monuments List of Czech rep.
*pictured:* a south-western corner of the large central market square (named: náměstí Přemysla Otakara II.), with a "heavily" ornamented 1727 - 1730 late baroque town hall and with so called Samson's fountain in front of it
the city used to have an extensive tramway network which was replaced with a trolleybus one in 1970s
pop.: 94 k; about 95 km (60 mi) from Linz AT, 130 km (80 mi) from Plzeň, 145 km (90 mi) from Prague

_České Budějovice 48°58' N, 14°28' E

















_


----------



## ov_79 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Úštěk*

Living in a picturesque town on a border line of two Natural Protected Areas must be a pleasure .


Úštěk is a Town Historical Reservation and it is surrounded by Bohemian Middle Mountains Natural Protected Area from the west and Kokořín Natural Protected Area from the east
the Pikart Tower, so called Bird houses and a well preserved synagogue belong to the most notable sights in the town
*pictured: *valuable late gothic semi-logged houses in central Úštěk, Mírové náměstí place
pop.: 3 k; 17 km (11 mi) from closest town of Litoměřice, 22 km (14 mi) from Česká Lípa, 30 km (19 mi) from regional center of Ústí nad Labem, 85 km (55 mi) from Prague

_Ustek 50°35' N, 14°20' E_


----------



## ov_79 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Polná*

Not only in the middle of Bohemian-Moravian Highlands, also just at the Bohemian side of a historical border of Bohemia and Moravia.


once relatively important, nowadays rather sleepy town upon Šlapanka river and Peklo fishpond surrounded by picturesque sceneries of the Highlands
1320 Polná chateau is partly a museum and partly a hotel today as too little of historical furniture survived for regular tourist visits
well preserved synagogue, nowadays Leopold Hilsner museum - an unfortunate story of a local Jew, an offer of inconspicuous yet in this case awoken antisemitism (1899)
pop.: around 5 k; 15 km (9 mi) from Jihlava, 135 km (85 mi) from Prague

_Polna 49°29' N, 15°43' E_


----------



## ov_79 (Mar 21, 2008)

*České středohoří*

A mountain range in North-western Bohemia, yet referring to its center - Central Bohemian Highlands

a unique mounts by Czech standards; unlike other Czech mountains the Central Bohemian Highlands are of volcanic origin and therefore they consist of distinctively sharp solitary peaks
the range is about 75-80 km (45-50 mi) long, the Labe (de, en: Elbe) river cuts it in a half and creates south-western and north-eastern part
Nature Protected Area since 1976, densy network of marked tourist paths
Milešovka is its highest peak, 837m (2,748 ft); thanks to its sharp peak it looks visually higher than other peaks of such height elsewhere in Czech rep.
other recognizable peaks: Bořeň 539m, Buková hora 683m, Kletečná 706m, Lovoš 570m, Ostrý 553m, Raná 457m, Sedlo 726m
towns and cities with walkable distance from České středohoří hiking tours: Benešov nad Ploučnicí, Bílina, Česká Lípa, Děčín, Litoměřice, Louny, Lovosice, Třebenice, Ústí nad Labem, Úštěk
_Ceske stredohori 50°35' N, 14°05' E_


----------



## ov_79 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Nová Horka*

Let me show you a generally unknown architectural gem among the Odra fishponds of Nový Rybník and Kotvice.


in the middle of Poodří (Odra river) Natural protected area, the Nová Horka chateau was only renovated and opened for public in 2020
built in 1742 in late baroque style by nobleman Karel František Vetter von der Lilie who, surprisingly enough, made the proposal as well as engineering works himself
easily accessible by both hiking path and cycling paths running throughout the Poofří Natural protected area; 1.5 km (1 mi) from Studénka railway stop
Studénka pop.: 9 k; 20 km (12 mi) from district center of Nový Jičín, 25 km (15 mi) from regional center of Ostrava, 355 km (220 mi) from Prague

_Nova Horka 49°42' N, 18°04' E_


----------



## ov_79 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Poděbrady*

A town of Bohemian King George from Poděbrady (Jiří z Poděbrad), also known thanks to the Prague Subway station of Jiřího z Poděbrad.


situated on a right bank of the Elbe river, the town center is well preserved and is protected by law as an urban monument zone
a water castle is mentioned in 1108, its successor is Poděbrady chateau, in mostly baroque style from its last bigger reconstruction in 1651
popular place - an extensive spa park with mineral water fountains including a colonnade connects town center with railway station
architects' Antonín Engel water power station on Elbe river built in 1913 is not very well known technical monument worth a visit
pop.: 14 k; 18 km (11 mi) from nearest bigger town of Kolín, 60 km (37 mi) from Prague

_Podebrady 50°09' N, 15°07' E

















_


----------



## ov_79 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Dvůr Králové*

Well known in Czech republic for country oldest as well as largest ZOO, the Dvůr Králové Safari Park


literally a Yard of a Queen, awkwardly enough officially called Dvůr Králové nad Labem (upon Elbe river), although there is no other Yard of a Queen anywhere in the country
despite known mostly for the Safari, I took *a picture* from central Dvůr Králové, Art Nouveau bank building from 1910 projected by Jan Vejrych
Saint John the Baptist church dominates town skyline, however there is actually a long list of houses protected as an architectural heritage of Czech rep.
pop.: 16 k; 20 km (12 mi) from district center of Trutnov, 35 km (23 mi) from regional center of Hradec Králové, 145 km (90 mi) from Prague

_Dvur Kralove 50°26' N, 15°49' E

















_


----------



## ov_79 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Mikulov*

One of those small towns you can find in most of "Top 10 most beautiful towns in Czech republic" selections.


situated in southern Moravia in beautiful scenery of Pálava hills, right at the border with Austria on a road from Brno to Vienna
known for vineyards, wine production, historical core and a pretty rich cultural life as for such a small place
for a long part of history one of the most significant Jewish community in the area of contemporary Czech republic; Mikulov synagogue open for public
most notable sights in Mikulov: Mikulov baroque chateau, St. Hill above Mikulov with 1622 St. Sebastian chapel, Kozí horka castle ruin, tomb of the House of Dietrichstein, St. Wenceslas church and the Turold cave
pop.: 7 k; 23 km (14 mi) from closest bigger town of Břeclav, 55 km (35 mi) from regional center of Brno, 70 km (45 mi) from Vienna AT, 250 km (150 mi) from Prague

_Mikulov 48°48' N, 16°38' E

















_


----------



## ov_79 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Záluží (near Soběslav)*

There is never enough amount of southern Peasant Baroque style village houses. This time with a facade detail.


although Záluží is a hamlet with less than 40 people settled there are several houses to adore; *pictured:* peasant baroque house ornamented front facade aside original wooden entrance portal
while passing by, a little local museum of blacksmith work and tools is opened for public in Záluží historical blacksmiths' workshop
Záluží pop.: 40, Vlastibor pop.: 330; 5.5 km (3.5 mi) from nearest town of Soběslav, 21 km (13 mi) from nearest bigger town of Tábor, 40 km (25 mi) from regional center of České Budějovice, 115 km (70 mi) from Prague

_Zaluzi 49°15' N, 14°39' E_


----------



## ov_79 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Svatošské skály*

Svatoš Rock formations - a small Nature Beauty Reservation just at the outskirts of the city of Karlovy Vary.


situated at the shore of Karlovy Vary city proper, upon Ohře river, 5.5 km (3.5 mi) from the city reachable by marked cycling path as well as hiking path
local granit allows a couple of endemic plants on the rocks; popular by rock climbers (who are allowed too )
beside climbers, popular stop place for nautic (river) tourists as well as for families with kids who use a nice natural playground about half a mile aside
Karlovy Vary pop.: 48 k; 80 km (50 mi) from Plzeň, 130 km (80 mi) from Prague

_Svatosske skaly 50°12' N, 12°49' E

















_


----------



## ov_79 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Bruntál*

Out of the beaten path, out of the less beaten path, out of many other paths, yet worth a visit.


situated on a high elevation on a plateau where 2nd tallest Czech mountains the Higher Jeseník meets Lower Jeseník
*pictured:* Bruntál Chtateau, went from gothic castle from early 15th century thorough renaissance into a late baroque reconstruction in 1766 - 1769
Uhlířský vrch (Coalman hill, 672 m / 2,205 ft) recommended for a pleasant 2 km (1.3 mi) hike thoroughout a tilian alley with a small baroque church on the top of the hill
pop.: 16 k; 55 km (35 mi) from Olomouc, 75 km (45 mi) from Ostrava, 285 km (180 mi) from Prague

_Bruntal 49°59' N, 17°28' E

















_


----------



## ov_79 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Máchovo jezero* (en: Macha lake)

Ho hey! Czechs can into a sea & a beach !


it actually isn't a lake really, it is a large fishpond, the largest one out of those not situated in the famous south-bohemian pond area
probably the most recognized and popular place with send beaches in the country; a first place average Prague citizen think of when asked for a weekend swimming
it is named after 19th century Czech poet Karel Hynek Mácha who was living around the pond in 1830s and express the lyrics of it in his poems
accessible either from Doksy town or from Staré splavy village, both offer several swimming, water sports and leisure points
Doksy pop.: 5 k; 18 km (11 mi) from Česká Lípa, 27 km (17 mi) from Mladá Boleslav, 70 km (45 mi) from regional center of Liberec, 90 km (55 mi) from Prague

_Machovo jezero 50°35' N, 14°39' E

















_


----------



## ov_79 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Ústí nad Orlicí*

One of many small ex-textile towns in north-eastern and eastern Bohemia.


situated at foothills of the Orlice mountains (Orlické hory) on a confluence of Tichá Orlice and Třebovka rivers; has a railway station on Czech most frequent railway line
my favorite sight in Ústí nad Orlicí is Hernych's Villa in Art Nouveau style, bulit in 1906 - 1907 by Prague architect Matěj Blecha
another pleasant example of architecture are both railway stations one is a timber-framed main station (Ústí nad Orlicí station)
... and then there is a small Empire style station closer to the town center (Ústí nad Orlicí město stop)
*pictured: *renaissance facades and arcades of prominent houses on Ústí market square (Mírové náměstí)
pop.: 14 k; 55 km (35 mi) from regional center of Pardubice, 175 km (110 mi) from Prague

_Usti nad Orlici 49°58' N, 16°24' E

















_


----------



## ov_79 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Brdy*

Mountains in the middle of Bohemia.


a range of hills in the forming a long massif stretching from north-east to south-west for about 60 km southwest from Prague
"Tok" is the largest peak of Brdy mountains (865 m / 2,838 ft), the second one, which is just slightly smaller (862 m), curiosity - is named "Praha"
used to serve as a military area of Czechoslovak and Czech Army from 1925 to 2005. From 2016 Brdy Mounts became a Natural Protected Area. US military base was planned in Brdy in late 2000s, however the plan was not executed
Rožmitál pod Třemšínem town pop.: 5 k; 16 km (10 mi) from closest bigger town of Příbram, 47 km (30 mi) from Plzeň, 75 km (45 mi) from Prague

_Brdy 49°40' N, 13°45' E

















_


----------



## ov_79 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Sušice*

Larger part of the Šumava mountain in south-western Czech republic belong to the South Bohemian region. This time let's check one neat town in its western part which belongs to former Western Bohemian region, nowadays officially Plzeň region.


situated closed to a DE border in Šumava forest, upon Otava river, Sušice is cut of major transport lines and hubs, yet not isolated in dark savagery
a historical town, with almost no eyesores in its center and with a couple of sights worth a closer check
*pictured:* architectural gems on Sušice market sqaure: (from the left to the right), renaissance building of local museum, renaissance sgraffito house and a classicist Fialka Hotel
pop.: 11 k; 30 km (19 mi) from closest bigger town of Klatovy, 75 km (45 mi) from regional center of Plzeň, 150 km (90 mi) from Prague, via Strakonice

_Susice 49°14' N, 13°31' E_


----------



## ov_79 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Frýdlant*

Oh, "Free land" in the North .


known mostly for the land hook to the North which is named a Frýdlant hook. It includes - like neighboring Šluknov hook - a small part of land north to 51° latitude
Frýdlant is situated on northern slopes of the Jizera Mountains upon Smědá river and is open towards uplands spreading to Poland and Germany
*pictured:* Frýdlant castle, as usual, gone thorough many constructing upgrades from original 13th century Gothic style to a Historicism concept in 1867
pop.: 7.5 k; 25 km (15 mi) from Liberec, 30 km (19 mi) from Görlitz DE, 135 km (85 mi) from Prague

_Frydlant 50°55' N, 15°05' E

















_


----------



## ov_79 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Budeč*

One of the oldest buildings in the area of contemporary Czech republic just at the outskirts of the capital city


eleven centuries old church of St.Peter and Paul on this place is at the core the oldest standing building in the country. According to archaeological findings, the hill was inhabited already in prehistoric times. The oldest evidence of the settlement comes from the period dating from the Middle Bronze Age and Knovíz culture of the Late Bronze Age
the first wall in the Slavic period was built right on the remains of prehistoric walls in the 9th century AD, perhaps by the Prince Bořivoj I.
reachable by hiking blue + red paths from Prague-Suchdol district in north-western edge of Prague city proper
pop.: none , it is just near Kováry and Zákolany villages; about 18 km (11 mi) from central Prague
_
Budec 50°11' N, 14°15' E

















_


----------



## ov_79 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Slup*

Let me introduce you one of National technical monuments list member, an old 1512 Renaissance water mill.


a remarkable Renaissance building (reconstructed lately in 1810) of a large mill with four functional water wheels and a millrace. In 2009 the Technical Museum in Brno opened a new display there
it is a part of a wider area of preserved water mills which are, however, mostly situated on Austrian side
visitors can see 4 complete production parts – an old Czech milling composition, a composition for millet processing, an American composition and a roller composition
Slup village pop.: 500; 16 km (10 mi) from Znojmo, 70 km (40 mi) from regional center of Brno, 220 km (140 mi) from Prague

_Slup 48°47' N, 16°12' E_


----------



## ov_79 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Žatec*

There has not been an image with some photoshop changes, so let me present one .


situated in north-western part of Czech republic; upon Ohře (de: Eger) river, Žatec is an old center of hops cultivation area
there is a "Beer and Hops Temple" D) organization which organizes a popular annual "Hops Fest" event, one of largest beer happening in Europe
*pictured:* central Freedom Market Square with lovely renaissance and baroque houses with arcades and a town hall in the middle of it
other sights to see: Church of Assumption of Virgin Mary, preserved Žatec Synagogue, old hop-growers' and hop-dealers' houses aaand a World's smallest hop-garden righ next to the town hall 
pop.: 19 k; 65 km (40 mi) from Karlovy Vary, 65 km (40 mi) from regional center of Ústí nad Labem, 85 km (55 mi) from Prague

_Žatec 50°20' N, 13°33' E_


----------



## ov_79 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Trosky*

There are castles and there are castle ruins. And then there is Trosky - a castle ruin literally called The Ruins .


it is located on the summits of two basalt volcanic plugs. The castle is a landmark of the Bohemian Paradise region.
on the lower peak, 47 metres (154 ft), is the two-storey structure called _Baba_ (Old Woman), and on the higher outcrop, 57 metres (187 ft), is the four-sided structure known as _Panna_ (Maiden).
built in 14th century, burned down in 1428, however worked as a settlement till the beginning of 17th century
in the 19th century a greater degree of interest was shown and romantic modifications were made to the ruins of the castle. It was decided to create a staircase leading to the Panna tower. Work has begun in 1841–43, but was not completed
Troskovice village pop.: 90 souls; 14 km (8.5. mi) from nearest town of Turnov, 40 km (25 mi) from regional center of Liberec, 95 km (60 mi) from Prague

_Trosky 50°31' N, 15°14' E_


----------



## ov_79 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Želivka*

A water dam more known as *Želivka *although it official name is *Švihov*.


1,603 ha large, Želivka is supposed to be the largest dam specialized for drinking water supply in Central Europe. Most of water supply for Prague and Central Bohemia comes from Želivka water dam
projected and built in 1965 - 1972, with a regular water supply from 1975. In 1972 a 51 km long tunnel (one of the longest of any kind in Europe) was finished as a part of Prague supply water pipeline
Borovsko village surrounded by Želivka pop.: 2 permanent residents ; 23 km (14 mi) from nearest town of Vlašim, 80 km (50 mi) from Prague

_Zelivka 49°43' N, 15°05' E_


----------



## ov_79 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Frýdek-Místek*

A Gate City to the Moravian-Silesian Beskydy mountains from the North.


consists of two originally independent towns Frýdek and Místek divided by Ostravice river; the Ostravice river is also a border between historical lands of Moravia and Silesia - Frýdek is in Silesia, Místek in Moravia
both towns joint into modern day Frýdek-Místek in 1943; although the city is united by a dash, a certain rivalry between the two parts still exists
Frýdek chateau is probably the most valuable sight in F-M, although Basilica Minor would be my choice for the no.1 place to visit in the city
*pictured:* historical market sqaure in Místek part (náměstí Svobody/Freedom square) with a tower of St. John the Baptist Church
pop.: 55 k (16th largest in Czech republic); 21 km (13 mi) from regional center of Ostrava, 370 km (230 mi) from Prague

_Frydek-Mistek 49°41' N, 18°21' E_


----------



## ov_79 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Vladař*

A single dose of a Central European autumn impression .


Vladař is a single-standing example of a Mesa ("Table Mount" in Czech) in Teplá Highlands in western Bohemia; reaching 693 m (2,273 ft)
it is relatively impressive considering the inconspicuous surroundings  in a not very touristy (undervalued) part of Czech republic
the 1421 Hussite Wars Žlutice Battle took place around and even on the top of Vladař Mount
reachable by red marked tourist path from Žlutice - a part of the 5.5 km (3.5 mi) track takes hikers along a picturesque Střela river valley
Žlutice town pop.: 2 k; 30 km (19 mi) from Karlovy Vary, 55 km (35 mi) from Plzeň, 105 km (65 mi) from Prague

_Vladar 50°05' N, 13°13' E

















_


----------



## ov_79 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Brno*


2nd largest city in Czech rep., pop: 381 k; largest city in the historical land of Moravia
western and northern parts of the city hilly, popular Brno reservoir at city hilly outskirts; consist of a densy network of tourist paths
eastern and southern parts of the city flat -northern outline of Czech republic's south Moravian wine region
Brno had risen mostly in 19th century hence it became one of the largest textile industry centre in Austrian-Hungarian Empire
*pictured:* baroque Dominican Church in the front, Špilberk hill with a Castle on the top of it (former largest politcal prison in Austrian-Hungarian Empire)
Tugendhat villa (functionalism) place on the UNESCO world heritage list; other important villas also opened to public: Löw-Beer villa (art nouveau), Stiassny (purism), Jurkovič (folk art nouveau)
Moto Grand Prix of Czech rep. takes place in Brno Motodrom (westernmost part of the city proper area)
pop.: 381 k; 125 km (75 mi) from Vienna AT, 210 km (130 mi) from Prague

_Brno 49°12' N, 16°35' E

















_


----------



## ov_79 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Strakonice*

A castle in a nature is fine, but having a castle in your town is way better .


situated on a confluence of Otava and Volyňka rivers in western part of South Bohemian region
sometimes mutually confused with nearby town of Sušice I posted 9 posts above; especially when the name of Strakonice is a plural while Sušice singular
*pictured: *Strakonice Castle is a gothic structure from 1st half of 13th century, naturally, combines several styles in its today outfit 
area around Strakonice is known for Bagpipes musical tradition; local brewery brew Strakonický dudák (Bagpiper of Strakonice) beer
pop.: 22 k; 55 km (35 mi) from regional center of České Budějovice, 80 km (50 mi) from Plzeň, 120 km (75 mi) from Passau DE, 110 km (70 mi) from Prague

_Strakonice 49°16' N, 13°54' E

















_


----------



## ov_79 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Moravská Třebová*

A town in historical north-western Moravia, suggesting a Moravian town by its name's adjective. However, an administrative determination to former Eastern Bohemia as well as to contemporary Pardubice region make locals feel more like Bohemians. F.e. locals speak more a common Bohemian dialect then any of surrounding Moravian ones.


situated in a hilly area of Svitavy highlands to the West and Zábřeh highlands to the East
renaissance chateau of Moravská Třebová is the most recognized sight in the town; it consist of well preserved all-renaissance (Central European renaissance period) time elements from late 15th to early 17th century. This makes it quite unique as a sort of an open air renaissance architecture museum
*pictured: *a large market square as for a town of such size, dominated by a town hall
pop.: 10 k; 18 km (11 mi) from nearest bigger town of Svitavy, 80 km (50 mi) from regional center of Pardubice, 70 km (45 mi) from Brno, 55 km (35 mi) from Olomouc, 200 km (125 mi) from Prague

_Moravska Trebova 49°45' N, 16°40' E_


----------



## ov_79 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Orlík nad Vltavou*

A large water Reservoir and a Castle in "2 in 1 package".


The Orlík Reservoir is the largest hydroelectric dam in the Czech rep. It dams the Vltava river near the villages of Solenice and Orlík. The structure is named after Orlík Castle, which is situated a few kilometers above the dam
*pictured:* Orlík Castle; the original position of the chateâu, on a rock 60 metres (200 ft) above the Vltava valley, was altered by the creation of the Reservoir in 1954–62, and the chateâu is now barely a few metres above the water level
Orlík village can be easily reached via car or bus. It is situated close to the crossroads of two main routes, one from south to north (Prague - Písek) and the other from east to west (Březnice - Tábor)
Orlik nad Vltavou village pop.: 300; 18 km (11 mi) from closest town of Milevsko, 27 km (17 mi) from Příbram, 32 km (20 mi) from Písek, 80 km (50 mi) from regional center of České Budějovice, 80 km (50 mi) from Prague

_Orlik nad Vltavou 49°30' N, 14°10' E

















_


----------



## ov_79 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Sokolov*

A short look to Sudeten area where the town of Falkenau was called Falknov until 1945; then it was finally czechizied to Sokolov.


situated at a confluence of Ohře and Svatava river, Sokolov has grown after 1945 from 8 to 25 thousand due to a mining industry
there are several brown coal mines around Sokolov, however some of them have been abandoned and filled with underground water into lakes (mainly previously shown Medard lake)
*pictured: *Sokolov chateau in its 1805 classicism style, situated in the center of Sokolov
pop.: 23 k; 21 km (13 mi) from regional center of Karlovy Vary, 85 km (52 mi) from Plzeň, 150 km (90 mi) from Prague

_Sokolov 50°11' N, 12°38' E








_


----------



## ov_79 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Praděd*

Translated to English: Great-grand father. The highest mountain of the Hrubý Jeseník mountain range.


1 492 metres above sea level (4,894 ft) Praděd is the top peak of Moravia as well as of Czech Silesia as the border of these two historical lands go thorough the mount
a 147 metres tall TV transmitter (finished in 1983) tops the mountain replacing an old look out tower which collapsed in 1959; therefore the top of the trasmitter is actually the highest grounded point in the whole Czech republic overhanging Sněžka the highest mount in Czech rep. (1 603 m); includes a restaurant and a view point in the middle of the tower
Praděd is reachable from various directions. Popular hiking paths come from Karlova Studánka via Ovčárna, from Skřítek saddle via Petrovy kameny, from Kouty nad Desnou and from Červenohorské sedlo via Švýcárna cottage, from Vidly saddle as well as from Malá Morávka via Karlov pod Pradědem
Ovčárna parking; 20 km (12 mi) from nearest town of Rýmařov, 70 km (45 mi) from Olomouc, 95 km (60 mi) from Ostrava, 285 km (180 mi) from Prague

_Praded 50°05' N, 17°14' E_










_







_


----------



## ov_79 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Česká Lípa*

Surprisingly enough its German name is Böhmische Leipe, although it should actually be Böhmische Linde


situated upon Ploučnice river; it is surrounded by 3 Natural Protected area: Lusatia Mountains to the North, Bohemian Middle Mountains to the South-West and the Kokořín Area to the South
*pictured: *Masaryk Square with a neo-renaissance town hall from 1823 - and from 1884 renovation. However its ceiling area is actually gothic from early years of Česká Lípa existence
Augustinian Monastery, Lipý Water Caste, the Red house and Art Nouveau Union Cafe building belong to the other recognisable sights of the town
pop.: 36 k; 45 km (28 mi) from Zittau DE, 50 km (31 mi) from regional center of Liberec, 50 km (31 mi) from Ústí nad Labem, 95 km (60 mi) from Prague

_Ceska Lipa 50°41' N, 14°32' E








_


----------



## ov_79 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Roštejn*

Pretty unknown castle by Czech population as hidden deeply in a forest.


a 14th century gothic castle with a couple of later renaissance architectural elements; hosts a Highlands Museum
reachable by blue marked tourist path from closest town of Třešť (7.5 km / 4.5 mi hike); opened for public April - October
in a cadastral area of a village called Doupě - literally a den, which I think is a nomen omen for the area 
Třešť town pop.: 5 k; 18 km (11 mi) from regional center of Jihlava, 150 km (90 mi) from Prague

_Rostejn 49°15' N, 15°36' E_


----------



## ov_79 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Železná Ruda*

Thanks to the Schengen area, the border between Germany and Czech republic is open. I wonder how Železná Ruda railway station looked before 1989 .


*picutred:* a curiosity, a single railway building serving two places in two countries; nearer half Železná Ruda - Alžbětín is in Czech side, farer half is German station of Bayerisch Eisenstein
there are no international connections as for 2021. Trains on both sides just serve domestic routes. However, when Czech loco needs to be redirected to a different track it has to make a maneuver on German side of the railway station 
Železná Ruda is one of the largest skiing resorts in Šumava mountains; Špičák and Pancíř pists are particularly popular
pop.: 1.6 k, 37 km (23 mi) from closest Czech town of Klatovy, 16 km (10 mi) from Zwiesel DE, 80 km (50 mi) from regional center of Plzeň, 170 km (105 mi) from Prague

_Zelezna Ruda 49°08' N, 13°14' E

















_


----------



## ov_79 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Přerov*

Přerov locality called Skalka in Předmostí city part is known worldwide for its rich archaeological discoveries dating mainly from the Paleolithic period.


situated in a lowland of the Upper Moravian Valley, upon Bečva river, center of hops production area in Moravia
Přerov is a major railway junction with main lines to Prague via Olomouc, Warsaw via Ostrava, Vienna via Břeclav and Brno via Vyškov
Přerov is a part of Czech military bases network, the Helicopter Air Force is based here
*pictured:* a view to Přerov Museum Tower from picturesque Upper Square; Přerov Museum is largely dedicated to Comenius (_cz: _J.A. Komenský) - philosopher, pedagogue and theologian who is considered the father of modern education who spend a part of his life in Přerov
pop.: 43 k; 23 km (14 mi) from regional center of Olomouc, 85 km (50 mi) from Brno, 85 km (50 mi) from Ostrava, 290 km (180 mi) from Prague

_Prerov 49°27' N, 17°27' E








_


----------



## ov_79 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Hluboká nad Vltavou (lit. transl.: Deep place upon Vltava river)*

Barely 5 thousand people, yet 1 castle and 1 chateau, with the castle being particularly spectacular (that's almost a language pun).


situated less than 10 km from České Budějovice, it can be seen as almost a suburb of South Bohemian capital
Ohrada ZOO serves as a garden for South Bohemia; another curiosity - 2 railway stations on 2 different routes (České Budějovice - Prague as well as on České Budějovice - Plzeň)
*pictured: *Hluboká Castle original in 13th century gothic style, however massively rebuilt into historizing neo-gothic style in a long period of 1840 - 1871
as the castle is very extensive there are 6 thematic sight tours available with Representative rooms being the most popular
pop.: 5 k; 9 km (5.5 mi) from regional center of České Budějovice, 140 km (90 mi) from Prague

_Hluboka nad Vltavou 49°03' N, 14°26' E_


----------



## ov_79 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Klobuky*

Not really mass tourism magic atmosphere .


about 1 km north-west from Klobuky village there is the largest Menhir in Czech republic, 3.5 meters tall and 1 meter wide sandstone structure called Kamenný pastýř (Stone Shepard)
situated next to a road between Klobuky and Telce villages, about 1 km from each of them
Klobuky village pop.: 1 k; 11 km (7 mi) from closest town of Slaný, 45 km (28 mi) from Prague

_Klobuky 50°18' N, 13°59' E_


----------



## ov_79 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Chlumec nad Cidlinou*

Or "Karlova koruna" would may be a more appropriate post title.


situated between Prague and a regional center of Hradec Králové, Chlumec enjoys a good highway access as well as a relatively busy railway traffic
*pictured:* Karlova koruna (lit.: Charles' Crown) chateau; built by Jan Blažej Santini Eichel in peak central European baroque in 1721 - 1723
the whole construction was completed in time for King Charles VI of Habsburg coronation
pop.: 6 k; 30 km (19 mi) from regional center of Hradec Králové, 85 km (50 mi) from Prague

_Chlumec nad Cidlinou __50°09' N, 15°28' E








_


----------



## ov_79 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Veselí nad Moravou*

One of town to start exploring the Moravské Slovácko ethnographic region and the White Carpathians (Bílé Karpaty) mountains.


I made an exception and posted an actual postcard from Rudolf Ropek
situated upon Morava river and the previously posted Bata Canal it used to be known by a successful top tier women handball team
*pictured:* cute Bartholomew Square (Bartolomějské náměstí) with St. Bartholomew Church on a Morava river island
there is a chateau in Veselí, however it has been neglected for several past decades and needs a major renovation and refurbishment; not open for public so far
pop.: 11 k; 16 km (10 mi) from Uherské Hradiště, 27 km (17 mi) from Hodonín, 43 km (27 mi) from Zlín, 75 km (45 mi) from Brno, 280 km (175 mi) from Prague

_Veselí nad Moravou 48°57' N, 17°23' E_


----------



## ov_79 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Krásná Lípa*

There was Česká Lípa presented earlier on this page. So, let's take a look on the other Lípa in northern Bohemia.


Krásná Lípa is located on the border of two nature regions, Lusatian Mountains and Bohemian Switzerland. The headquarters of the Bohemian Switzerland National Park authority are located here
the small town consist of several Upper Lusatian timbered houses; incl. the "U Frindy" Cafe - the oldest preserved house in the town
*pictured:* one of Krásná Lípa market square sides; incl. a lovely semi-timbered house to the right
pop.: 3 k; 10 km (6.5 mi) from the closest town of Varnsdorf, 35 km (22 mi) from Děčín, 60 km (38 mi) from regional center of Ústí nad Labem, 125 km (80 mi) from Prague

_Krasna Lipa 50°55' N, 14°31' E_


----------



## ov_79 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Žlutice (dam)*

Calming down as Christmass is coming .


in a very sparsely area in western Bohemia, there is a small town with a chateau and a river dam hided upon Střela river
*pictured:* 1968 water dam on the Střela river; Vladař mesa mount (cz: table mount) in the background
1442 chateau is the major tourist point in Žlutice, after a couple of reconstructions, in has been known in its late baroque style
Žlutice town pop.: 3 k; 30 km (19 mi) from Karlovy Vary, 55 km (35 mi) from Plzeň, 105 km (65 mi) from Prague

_Zlutice 50°06' N, 13°10' E_


----------



## ov_79 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Rožnov pod Radhoštěm*

There is a couple of open air museums of traditional architecture. Rožnov is most likely the best recognized.


situated between Moravskoslezské Beskydy and Vsetínská vrchovina mountain ranges under Radhošť Mount, upon Rožnovská Bečva river
*pictured:* traditional Wallachian wooden architecture in Czech republic's largest open air museum of local architecture
typical structures of a sub-ethnic group of Wallachians - Carpathian Mounts nomad sheppards who had been travelling in 14th to 16th centuries from southern Carpathian Mounts (Wallachia, Romania) over the Carpaths - in eastern Moravia there is their westernmost settlement. The region in this part of eastern Moravia is called accordingly, Valašsko, up to date
pop.: 15 k; 14 km (9 mi) from closest bigger town of Valašské Meziříčí, 60 km (37 mi) from regional center of Zlín, 60 km (37 mi) from Ostrava, 135 km (85 mi) from Brno, 340 km (215 mi) from Prague

_Roznov pod Radhostem 49°28' N, 18°09' E_


----------



## ov_79 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Trutnov*

Christmas vacation continues, let's check a gateway town to Krkonoše, Czech tallest mountain range


situated upon Úpa river Trutnov is surrounded by Krkonoše; Sněžka peak (1,603 m / 5,259 ft) can be seen from town hall tower in favourable weather conditions
pictured: center of the town, not surprisingly Trutnov market square called Krakonošovo náměstí after a mythical figure taking care of the Krkonoše mountains
Trutnov brewery mark is named Krakonoš too 
Battle of Trutnov/Trautenau took place in the town surroundings in 1866 during the Prusso-Austrian Wars. One part of Trutnov is called "Bojiště" ("Battlefield")
pop.: 30 k; 50 km (31 mi) from Wałbrzych PL, 50 km (31 mi) from regional center of Hradec Králové, 160 km (100 mi) from Prague

_Trutnov 50°34' N, 15°55' E

















_


----------



## ov_79 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Kamenice nad Lipou*

At the westernmost slopes of the Bohemian-Moravian Highlands there is another subtle beauty to be found.


in 1580–1583, the original 13th-century Kamenice nad Lipou castle was converted into a Renaissance mansion graced by a courtyard with arcades and a garden
the Baroque entrance tower was built in 1744. The chateau is surrounded by an English landscape garden featuring a linden tree estimated to be 700–800 years old.
in 1998, the chateau came under the management of the Museum of Decorative Arts in Prague
pop.: 4 k; 20 km (12 mi) from Pelhřimov, 20 km (12 mi) from Jindřichův Hradec, 45 km (28 mi) from regional center Jihlava, 135 km (85 mi) from Prague

Kamenice nad Lipou 49°18' N, 15°05' E


----------



## ov_79 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Vltava - Sázava *rivers confluence

Taking a look at one of most popular areas for people from the capital to built a second housing. In last decade the place has seen an actual first housing development due to dramatic real estate prices increase in Prague.


*pictured:* view place to Vltava and Sázava rivers confluence surrounded by forrested Central Bohemian Uplands
a bridge connecting two parts of the Davle village seen over the confluence
the viewpoint itself is called Orlí hnízdo (Eagle's Nest); I have not found any special cause of naming the place this way, so let's assume it was just an eagle's nest at some point in the past
Davle village, pop.: 1.7 k; 12 km (7.5 mi) from Prague southernmost city proper, 26 km (16 mi) from Prague center

_Davle 49°54' N, 14°24' E_


----------



## ov_79 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Orlické hory*

Winter atmosphere brought to your laptop screen . Orlické hory (Eagle mountains) are known as pretty much the only place in Czech republic where the sport of Mushing is actively practiced and all Mushing Races take place here.


the mountains are mainly composed of crystalline rocks, consistent with the makeup of the north-eastern rim of the highlands of Bohemia
the highest point in the range is Velká Deštná at 1,116 m (3,661 ft) above sea level
divided from Polish side called Góry Bystrzyckie by Divoká Orlice (Wild Orlice) river
*pictured:* a track for cross-country skiing between Rokytnice v Orlických horách and Šerlich
Rokytnice v Orlických Horách 2 k; 17 km (11 mi) from closest bigger town of Rychnov nad Kněžnou, 55 km (35 mi) from regional center of Hradec Králové, 170 km (110 mi) from Prague

_Orlické hory 50°15' N, 16°30' E_


----------



## ov_79 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Praha - Pankrác*

The Czech capital of Prague has a reputation of a historical with a lack of modern architecture. Actually, Prague consist of all 20th century architectural styles, not only "old" Art nouveau, Art deco or functionalism, but also post-war brutalism, post-modernism and neo-modernist high rise constructions. Prague small high rise cluster is situated in Pankrác plain about 3 - 4 kilometers south from the historical city core depending wherefrom exactly do we measure. There is a metro (subway) station as well as a tram stop called Pankrác for modern architecture freaks to get of . The picture below is done from Hradčany area with some well-done zoom, so you can note the historical core contrast with the Pankrác plain.

_Praha 50°05' N, 14°25' E_


----------



## ov_79 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Rabí*

Starting the page with a ruined castle in Southwestern Bohemia on a pretty prominent hill.


built probably around 1380; as a guard fortification situated above Otava river, most likely by the Lords of Velhartice
Rabí is one of the the largest castle complexes (in terms of area) in Czech republic
Rabí village pop.: 500; 10 km (6 mi) from closest town of Sušice, 70 km (45 mi) from regional center of Plzeň, 125 km (80 mi) from Prague

_Rabi 49°17' N, 13°37' E_


----------



## ov_79 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Rajhrad*

Situated upon Svratka river Rajhrad is a popular cycling destination for Brno people. At lest the more active part of them .


*pictured:* Benedictin Monastery serving nowadays as Monument of Literature in Moravia
founded probably as early as in 1045. Works as an independent Abbey from 1813; beautiful Library rooms to discover
other places of interest are vineyards in southern parts of Rajhrad or Pitr's stone (road) bridge from 1694
pop.: 4 k; 13 km (8 mi) from Brno, 115 km (75 mi) from Vienna AT, 215 km (135 mi) from Prague

_Rajhrad 49°05' N, 16°36' E

















_


----------



## ov_79 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Kadaň*

Squeezed by Krušné Hory Mts. from one side and Doupovské Hory Mts. from the other.


not only it is squeezed by mountains, it is also situated on the banks of the Ohře (de: Eger) river
Kadaň is a tourist center with highlights being the Franciscan Monastery and the historical square with late Gothic Town Hall Tower
however it as also known as a place of a coal power station of Prunéřov, situated outside north-western part of Kadaň
pop.: 18 k; 21 km (13 mi) from closest bigger city of Chomutov, 45 km (28 mi) from Karlovy Vary, 75 km (45 mi) from Chemnitz DE, 80 km (50 mi) from regional center of Ústí nad Labem, 110 km (70 mi) from Prague

_Kadan 50°23' N, 13°16' E

















_


----------



## ov_79 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Velké Dářko*

Here and there, Czechs can into sea.


surrounded by forest, Velké Dářko is the largest fishpond in the Highlands region and one of the largest in Czech rep., it is elevated at 610 metres (2,001 ft) above sea level
popular place for summer recreation, swimming, windsurfing, fishing (+ drinking aside)
*pictured:* one of regular summer Dragon Ships race on Velké Dářko 
Škrdlovice pop.: 700, 9 km (5.5 mi) from closest bigger own of Žďár nad Sázavou, 47 km (30 mi) from regional center of Jihlava, 155 km (95 mi) from Prague

_Velke Darko 49°38' N, 15°54' E_


----------



## ov_79 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Český Krumlov*

One of the most internationally recognized and most visited small town in Czech republic.

Český Krumlov means Bohemian Krumlov so it is distinguished from a tiny town of Moravský Krumlov - Moravian Krumlov south-west from Brno
it enjoys a pleasing geographical position upon meandering Vltava river on foothills of Šumava Forrest and Blanský Forrest
the historic center is protected by law as an urban monument reservation
since 1992, it has been a designated UNESCO World Heritage Site because of its well-preserved Gothic, Renaissance and Baroque architecture
*sights:* 13th century extensive castle, Baroque theater building in the Castle area, Ecclestial sacral buildings, well preserved burgher houses from Gothic to early 20th century
overall considered as one of the most beautiful towns in central Europe thanks to its narrow streets, medieval atmosphere (early morning, late evening and out of tourist season )
pop.: 13 k; 25 km (15 mi) from regional center of České Budějovice, 85 km (50 mi) from Linz AT, 180 km (115 mi) from Prague

_Cesky Krumlov 48°49' N, 14°19' E_


----------



## ov_79 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Milovice*

A piece of a wild nature in civilized central Europe.


in a locality of a former village of Mladá, there was a military polygon from early 20th century till early 1990s
a part of it, right at the outskirts of Milovice, was determined to (relatively) wild nature
various types of horses, European bisons and Aurochs found home in the abandoned part of the former military area in 2015; biodiversity including small mammals and insect has increased since. There is a couple of look-out towers for tourists to observe animals in thoughtful and careful manner
pop.: 12 k; 15 km (9 mi) from closest bigger town of Nymburk, 47 km (30 mi) from central Prague

_Milovice 50°14' N, 14°53' E

















_


----------



## ov_79 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Potštejn*

A tourist product package D) of 1 chateau and 2 castle ruins on one place.


there are 2 castles ruins, more spectacular of Potštejn and a bit less spectacular of Velšov, both within one village
plus there is *pictured: *Potštejn Chateau, a late baroque residence from 1746; under a continuous renovation by a private ownership since 2004
pop.: 1 k; 12 km (7.5 mi) from closest bigger town of Rychnov nad Kněžnou, 45 km (28 mi) from Hradec Králové, 48 km (30 mi) from Pardubice, 160 km (100 mi) from Prague

_Potstejn 50°05' N, 16°19' E_


----------



## ov_79 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Štramberk*

Another place with multiple tourist attractions within a couple of minutes of walking.


the historic centre of Štramberk is well preserved and historically significant and is protected by law as Urban monument reservation
the town is situated on a slope of a forested lime hill, dominated by the Trúba Castle tower.
parts of Štramberk enjoys a unique collection of timbered houses from the 18th and 19th centuries, the town has been declared a municipal reserve and is nicknamed the Moravian Bethlehem
nearby there is the Šipka Cave where Neanderthal child bone remnants were found.
bornplace of Zdeněk Burian, Czech painter, book illustrator and palaeoartist whose work played a central role in the development of palaeontological reconstruction.
pop.: 3.5 k; 4 km (2.5 mi) from closest bigger town of Kopřivnice, 10 km (6.5 mi) from Nový Jičín, 40 km (25 mi) from regional center of Ostrava, 360 km (225 mi) from Prague

_Stramberk 49°36' N, 18°07' E_


----------



## ov_79 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Klínovec*

There should be more winter pictures to match the thread pictures with the reality outside windows.


the highest peak of the Ore Mountains, located in the Czech Republic's part of the mountains at 1,244 metres (4,081 ft) - there is an 80 m TV broadcasting tower on the top of the mountain and a 24 meter high lookout tower
from the south side, the _Jáchymov-Klínovec_ chairlift leads to the top (length 2,168 m and elevation 480 m), from the north side leads another chairlift _Dámská_ (length 1,210 m and elevation 232 m)
Klínovec skiing resort consists of 32 km of pists and about 145 km of cross-country skiing trails
Loučná pod Klínovcem village; on the other side of Polava/Pöhlbach stream than Oberwiesenthal DE, 22 km (13 mi) from closest bigger town of Ostrov, 40 km (25 mi) from Chomutov, 135 km (85 mi) from Prague

_Klinovec 50°24' N, 12°58' E

















_


----------



## ov_79 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Loděnice*

A village south-west of Prague with an unusual sacral building.


situated upon homonymous Loděnice river in Křivoklát Highlands along Plzeň - Prague highway
Loděnice may be known as a location of the world's largest vinyl reIn Loděnice is located the world's largest vinyl records manufacturer GZ Media
*pictured:* Loděnice Orhodox Monastery, based on 1873 local nobleman's small palace, turned into contemporary monastery thorough an extensive 2004 - 2009 reconstruction; it became the largest sacral building of Orthodox Christians in Czech republic
pop.: 2 k; 8 km (5 mi) from closest town of Beroun, 25 km (15 mi) from central Prague

_Lodenice 50°00' N, 14°10' E_


----------



## ov_79 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Dolní Věstonice & Nové Mlýny*

A winter picture of the warmest part of the country .


Dolní Věstonice is a village known for the eponymous archaeological site. "Venus of Věstonice" is a famous figurine, a ceramic statuette of a nude female figure dated to 29,000–25,000 BCE
the village is partially surrounded by south-Moravian vineyards
*pictured: *Nové Mlýny (lit.: New Mills) water reservoir with Dolní Věstonice village in front of it; photographed from the Děvín Castle ruin on homonymous hill
Dolní Věstonice pop.: 300; 11 km (7 mi) from nearest town of Mikulov, 34 km (22 mi) from Břeclav, 43 km (27 mi) from regional center of Brno, 245 km (150 mi) from Prague

_Dolni Vestonice 48°53' N, 16°39' E_


----------



## ov_79 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Hradec Králové*

A winter picture from a city called "The saloon of the republic" in 1930s.


largest city in eastern Bohemia, located in Elbe basin upon a confluence of Elbe (cz: Labe) and Orlice river
aside the historical core, city urbanism is partly based on 1920s urban plan
functionalism, decorative functionalism and Art Deco dominates around Hradec historical center
most recognized sights: Gočár's decorative functionalism - Grammar school and High schools complex, Kotěra's apartment houses, Hučák Art Nouveau power station, East Bohemian Museum, Masaryk's Square Bank, etc.
*pictured:* Church of Saint Spirit and so called "White Tower" in Hradec historical core
pop.: 94 k; 115 km (70 mi) from Prague, 175 km (110 mi) from Wrocław PL

_Hradec Kralove 50°13' N, 15°50' E

















_


----------



## ov_79 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Kvilda*

A little bit of a melancholic romantism in the middle of February.


located in Šumava mountains in south-western part of Bohemia, a summer as well as winter tourist resort
highest located municipality in Czech republic; built-up area is mostly within 1060-1075 metres above sea level (not counting hamlets and individual buildings of mountain huts and cottages)
also the coldest municipality. The average number of below-zero days per annum is 252
pop.: 140 souls; 19 km (12 mi) from closest town of Vimperk, 40 km (25 mi) from district town of Prachatice, 80 km (50 mi) from regional center of Č. Budějovice, 160 km (100 mi) from Prague

_Kvilda 49°01' N, 13°35' E_


----------



## ov_79 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Krásné*

Let's take a look to a place which is beautiful by its name.


a small water reservoir located in north-western part of Moravia on Jeseníky Mountains south-western foothills, at calm outskirts of Šumperk town
an auto camping established in late 2000s hosts several events a year, offering accommodation, refreshments and water sports facilities
3 km (2 mi) from central Šumperk; 60 km (36 mi) north-west from regional center of Olomouc, 220 km (135 mi) east from Prague

_Krasne 49°58' N, 16°59' E_


----------



## ov_79 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Žinkovy*

A market town in south-western part of Bohemia with surprisingly old first mention by Czech standards, 1177.


*pictured:* Žinkovy chateau; located on the other side of the "Swan" fishpond opposite the market town
original castle from late 12th century, very eclectic with mostly neo-renaissance elements today
since 2009 serves as a local congress center and a hotel
pop.: 850; 7.5 km (4.5 mi) from close town of Nepomuk, 20 km (12 mi) from Klatovy, 34 km (21 mi) from regional center of Plzeň, 120 km (75 mi) from Prague

_Zinkovy 49°29' N, 13°29' E_


----------



## ov_79 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Lomnice **nad Popelkou*

Local town part of Karlov is protected as a village monument reservation. 


situated in an engaging landscape of Krkonoše foothills and Ještěd-Kozákov range
*pictured:* part of Karlov square consisting of preserved and protected timber hoses with typical elements for region under the Krkonoše mountains
pop.: 5.5 k; 14 km (9 mi) from Semily, 14 km (9 mi) from Jičín, 47 km (29 mi) from Liberec, 60 km (37 mi) from Hradec Králové, 100 km (65 mi) from Prague

_Lomnice __nad Popelkou __50°32' N, 15°22' E_


----------



## ov_79 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Rakovník*

Let to introduce the westernmost town of Central Bohemia, a region surrounding Prague.


situated upon a homonymous stream, in varying landscape and closed the forest of Křivoklát (Nature protected area)
*pictured: *16th-century town hall with a late Baroque facade. Places along the 400 metre-long Husovo Square, which is the second longest square in the Czech Republic
the eastern part of the square is dominated by the high Gothic Deaconal Church of St. Bartholomew, a 14th-century structure
pop.: 16 k; 35 km (22 mi) from closest bigger town of Kladno, 60 km (37 mi) from Prague

_Rakovnik 50°06' N, 13°44' E

















_


----------



## ov_79 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Libochovice*

North-Western Bohemia hasn't showed up for quite a while...


*pictured: *Libochovice chateau, baroque residence (baroque reconstruction in 1682 - 1690), boasts with the collections of tapestries, glass and porcelain
located upon the Ohře river, a short hiking track to the Házmburk castle starts in Libochovice
Czech 19th century scientist and scholar and one of the National Revival leaders Jan Evangelista Purkyně (1787 - 1869) was born here
pop.: 4 k; 20 km (12 mi) from closest town of Litoměřice, 23 km (14 mi) from Louny, 40 km (25 mi) from regional center of Ústí nad Labem, 60 km (37 mi) from Prague

_Libochovice 50°24' N, 14°03' E_


----------



## ov_79 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Bukovany*

A village situated in the area known as "Moravian Tuscany".


although Czech republic is not very well known for its mills, there are actually a couple of them preserved and used for various purposes across the country
*pictured:* Bukovany mill. Serves as a hotel, a restaurant and a look-out tower to observe the Kyjov Uplands around
pop.: 700; 5 km (3 mi) from the nearest town of Kyjov, 25 km (15 mi) from Hodonín, 50 km (31 mi) from regional center of Brno, 255 km (155 mi) from Prague

_Bukovany u Kyjova 49°03' N, 17°06' E_


----------



## ov_79 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Zbudov*

The whole area west from České Budějovice known for its *peasant baroque* buildings is named after a village of Zbudov (cz: Zbudovská Blata, en: Zbudov Muds)


there are 7 houses in the style in the small village, pretty much all of them built in 1843 - 1850
*pictured:* Three examples of peasant baroque houses in the center of Zbudov
pop.: 100; 11 km (7 mi) from closest smaller town of Netolice, 22 km (14 mi) from regional center of České Budějovice, 140 km (90 mi) from Prague

_Zbudov 49°06' N, 14°19' E_


----------



## ov_79 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Bouzov*

A popular place for fairy tale film casts in north-western Moravia.


originally a fortress, first mentioned in 1317. It was built on a hill between the villages of Hvozdek and Bouzov in sothern part of the Zábřeh Highlands
the castle ground plan is horseshoe-shaped; the castle is enhanced by several towers
the castle has been used in a number of film productions lately, including _Arabela_, _Fantaghirò_, and _Before the Fall_.
Bouzov village pop.: 1.5 k; 18 km (11 mi) west from closest town of Litovel; 34 km (22 mi) northwest from the regional center of Olomouc; 245 km (155 mi) from Prague

_Bouzov 49°42' N, 16°53' E_


----------



## ov_79 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Hamr lake* (jezero Hamr)

Actually a fishpond, but locally known by a more prestigious name of a Lake.


*pictured:* one of three sandy beaches at northern bank of the lake; overlooked by Kalvárie hill (354 m / 1,161 ft)
Hamr was founded in 16th century. It became a popular recreation destination by the end of 19th and the beginning of 20th century
Hamr na jezere pop.: 400; 16 km (10 mi) from closest town of Mimoň; 30 km (19 mi) from regional center of Liberec; 105 km (65 mi) from Prague

_Hamr na jezere 50°42' N, 14°50' E_


----------



## ov_79 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Ledeč nad Sázavou*

Just a pleasant picture from western part of the Bohemian-Moravian Highlands .


the Ledeč nad Sázavou Castle is the landmark of the town, pictured: the Castle cramped between a railway track and the Sázava river
the castle was built in the early Gothic style in the first half of the 13th century, and later was rebuilt in Renaissance and Baroque styles. It has a unique sgraffito decoration of the ceiling of the renaissance hall
pop.: 5 k; 30 km (19 mi) from closest town of Havlíčkův Brod, 55 km (35 mi) from regional center Jihlava, 90 km (55 mi) from Prague

_Ledec nad Sazavou __49°42' N, 15°17' E

















_


----------



## ov_79 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Šobes*

A famous vineyard track in Znojmo wine area, unique by Czech or even central European standards.


terrace vineyard track above the valley of Dyje river within the Podyjí National park
specific microclimate of Šobes makes a specific taste of local wines, ones of the most popular grown in Czech republic
accessible by yellow marked hiking track from Hnanice village (2.5 km / 1.5 mi), red marked hiking track from Havraníky village (3.5 km / 2 mi) or blue marked hiking track from Podmolí village (5.5 km / 3.5 mi)
Hnanice village pop.: 400; 6.5 km (4 mi) from Retz, Austria, 11 km (7 mi) from nearest Czech town of Znojmo, 75 km (45 mi) from regional center of Brno, 215 km (135 mi) from Prague

_Sobes 48°49' N, 15°59' E_


----------



## ov_79 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Kutná Hora*

After a long time let's present one Czech UNESCO site.


the centre of Kutná Hora, including the Sedlec Abbey and its ossuary, was designated a UNESCO World Heritage Site in 1995 because of its outstanding architecture and its influence on subsequent architectural developments in other Central European city centres
among the most important buildings in the town are the Gothic, five-naved St. Barbara's Church (*pictured*), begun in 1388, and the Italian Court, formerly a royal residence and mint, which was built at the end of the 13th century
other sights: of the Gothic Church of the Assumption of Our Lady and Saint John the Baptist and the Jesuit College
pop.: 21 k; 13 km (8 mi) from closest bigger town of Kolín, 80 km (50 mi) from Prague

_Kutna Hora 49°57' N, 15°16' E_


----------



## ov_79 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Úterý*

A tiny but nice place being known for its funny name, literally meaning Tuesday.


the town centre is well preserved and is protected by law as an urban monument zone; one smallest Czech municipalities with town status (large part of Úterý are recreational objects)
*pictured:* market square partly consisting of timbered and half-timbered houses
pop.: 500 souls; 37 km (23 mi) from regional center of Plzeň, 130 km (80 mi) from Prague

_Utery 49°56' N, 13°00' E_


----------



## ov_79 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Šumava foothills*

When south-western highlands become mountains.


less touristy than actual Šumava slopes and tourist resorts, but I won't say not less attractive
the 1,094 m (3,589 ft) high Libín hill upon the town of Prachatice is the tallest height spot within the Šumava foothills
Prachatice town pop.: 11 k; 45 km (28 mi) from regional center of České Budějovice, 155 km (95 mi) from Prague

_Sumava foothills ~ 49°00' N, 14°00' E

















_


----------



## ov_79 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Liberec*

The northernmost Czech regional center.


situated in Nisa river basin surrounded by Jizera mountains from the East and by Ještěd massive from the West
Ještěd peak (1012 m / 3,320 ft) TV tower and hotel is one of city landmarks; built by Karel Hubáček in 1973, won August Perret price the same year
a winter sport center and Nordic Skiing 2009 World Champs holder; Slovan Liberec belongs to better football clubs in top Czech league, relatively recognized in Europe
tram network system combines 2 track gauges (within one track) what is a unique solution (narrow track provides trams to neighboring town of Jablonec)
in mid 19th century Liberec became an important textile industry center and 2nd most populated city in Bohemia after Prague
*pictured:* Liberec overview with Ještěd peak on the horizon
pop.: 104 k; 110 km (70 mi) from Prague, 270 km (170 mi) from Berlin, DE


----------



## ov_79 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Český Těšín*

There are few cities around the world divided into two countries. In central Europe, it is a case of Těšín/Cieszyn.


the name Český Těšín exists since 1920 as the town of Těšín (pl.: Cieszyn, de: Teschen) was divided to its Czechoslovak part west of Olza river (railway station, industrial areas and named Český Těšín) and Polish part east of Olza river (historical center and kept named just Cieszyn); after a problematic post Austria-Hungarian 1918-1920 period (incl. a Seven days war in 1919)
about 15% of locals declare Polish nationality up to date, 4% Slovak nationality
the town was obviously not found in 1920, but in 1155 what means it is one of the oldest towns in both Poland and Czech rep.
in Czech republic quite known for its paper mills; all exercise books I have ever used at school were produced and marked as Český Těšín Papers
*pictured: *Český Těšín town hall by Vilém Richter; in neo-renaissance style built in 1928 - 1929
pop.: 23 k; 35 km (22 mi) from regional center of Ostrava, 40 km (25 mi) from Bielsko-Biała PL, 400 km (250 mi) from Prague_... you can't go much more far from the capital_


_Cesky Tesin 49°45' N, 18°37' E_


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

Anyone remembers a 2004 teen trash comedy Euro Trip? Here's the location "Bratislava", actually set in Milovice, Czechia. By the by, the town also featured in a horror movie Hostel.

In Euro Trip, 2004:









in real life, Milovice, today













ЕВРОТУР - локация Братислава, тогда и сейчас.. | Кульtура 2000-х | VK


ЕВРОТУР - локация Братислава, тогда и сейчас Снималось в Миловице, Чехия, на месте бывшего городка советских военнослужащих




m.vk.com


----------



## ov_79 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Hostinné*

Hostinné is known for its paper mill. The tradition of this industry started here in 1835 and for the extensive Franciscan monastery.


a small town situated under the Krkonoše mountains, upon the very upper part of the Elbe river (still looking like a stream here)
*pictured:* Hostinné town hall from mid 15th century; in 1641 statues of giants were added . A bit kitchy, a bit funny, yet I somewhat like them
pop.: 4 k; 15 km (9 mi) from nearest bigger town of Vrchlabí, 20 km (12 mi) from district center of Trutnov, 65 km (40 mi) from regional center of Hradec Králové, 130 km (80 mi) from Prague

_Hostinne 50°23' N, 15°43' E_


----------



## ov_79 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Jemniště*

Czech capital is surrounded by a chain of nobility residences, let's present Jemniště today.


originally renaissance residence; reonstructed to a late baroque one in 1724-1725 by Czech architect František Maxmilián Kaňka
Jemniště chateau includes an English-style park which was found in the beginning of 19th century. It consists of several exotic trees including Chinese meta-sequoias
pop.: 77 souls; 10 km (6 mi) from Benešov, 55 km (35 mi) from Prague

_Jemniste 49°45' N, 14°47' E_


----------



## ov_79 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Punkevní jeskyně* (en: Punkva cave)

One of caves open to public which belongs to the Moravian Karst system.


found in 1909, consequently being discovered by a speleologist Karel Absolon till 1933
a popular tourist attraction for casual visitors to the region, in addition to cavers and advanced technical divers (about 200,000 visitors per year)
among the Moravian Karst cave system, Punkva cave tourist path is the only one which includes a boat ride on a subterranean Punkva river
Vilémovice village pop.: 350; 10 km (6 mi) from closest bigger town of Blansko, 35 km (22 mi) from regional center of Brno, 240 km (150 mi) from Prague

_Punkevni jeskyne 49°22' N, 16°43' E_


----------



## ov_79 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Nebílovy*

There are several nobility residences surrounding the city of Plzeň, Nebílovy is one of them.


older renaissance manor was rebuilt into a baroque by architect and builder Jakub Auguston, probably according to the project of imperial architect J. L. Hildebrandt
Nebílovy Chateau consists of two buildings facing each other which used to be connected by arcade corridors and terraces along their sides
pop.: 400; 17 km (11 mi) from Plzeň, 100 km (60 mi) from Prague

_Nebilovy 49°38' N, 13°26' E_


----------



## ov_79 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Rumburk*

Don't forget your cap and gloves, this place is far north by local standards.


the town is situated upon Mandava river in Lusatian Highlands in so called Šluknov Hook in northernmost Czech republic
pictured: market square consisting of decently impressive historical buildings as well as of two 1970s modernism eyesores
pop.: 11 k; 40 km (25 mi) from closest bigger town of Děčín, 65 km (40 mi) from regional center of Ústí nad Labem, 130 km (80 mi) from Prague

_Rumburk 50°57' N, 14°33' E_


----------



## ov_79 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Praha*

Prague does not need more info about itself. So no intro today .


----------



## ov_79 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Cvilín*

A ruin of a castle a church and a look-out tower on one hill overlooking town of Krnov in Czech Silesia (north-western Czech republic).


Cvilín hill is a popular destination for Krnov citizens, 441 m (1,447 ft) above sea level
pictured: Church of Our Lady of Sorrows and the Exaltation of the Holy Cross & 1902 - 1903 Ernst Latzel's observation tower
Krnov town pop.: 23 k; 25 km (15 mi) from closest bigger town of Opava, 60 km (38 mi) from regional center of Ostrava, 80 km (50 mi) from Olomouc, 300 km (190 mi) from Prague

_Cvilin 50°04' N, 17°44' E_


----------



## ov_79 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Borkovice*

Pagly dose of peasant baroque architecture style.


a village in Tábor district in an area of so called "Soběslavská blata" (Sobeslav Mud Fields); several villages in the area present *(pictured)* peasant baroque architecture style
formerly known for an extraction of local peat (till early 1970s)
Borkovice pop.: 240; 7 km (4.5 mi) from closest town of Veselí nad Lužnicí, 32 km (20 mi) from Tábor, 35 km (22 mi) from regional center of České Budějovice, 120 km (75 mi) from Prague

_Borkovice 49°13' N, 14°39' E_


----------



## ov_79 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Lanškroun*

Pronounced Lunsh-crone. German speakers can easily spot eine Landskrone hier.


Lanškroun is actually the easternmost town in the historic land of Bohemia (16°37' E)
the historic town centre is well preserved and is protected by law as an urban monument zone. It includes a renaissance chateau
*pictured: *art nouveau loom factory from 1908-1910; serving as an elementary school today; it would be perfect example of art nouveau if the facade colours were chosen properly
athletics decathlon olympics winner, world champion, former world record holder and the first man who scored 9000+ points in decathlon, Roman Šebrle, was born and raised in Lanškroun
pop.: 10 k; 16 km (10 mi) from closest bigger town of Česká Třebová, 80 km (50 mi) from regional center of Pardubice, 190 km (120 mi) from Prague

_Lanskroun 49°55' N, 16°37' E_


----------



## ov_79 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Holešov*

Small, not very well known, but one of the oldest towns in Moravia, founded as early as in 1141.


*pictured:* market square in Holešov with baroque Church of the Assumption of Mary
Holešov chateau with French-style garden complex and a game park. Built in 1655–1674. Today the castle is open to the public and houses also the town museum and gallery
there has been a large Jewish community in Holešov until WWII holocaust
Josef Drásal (1841–1886), the tallest Czech ever (241 cm); lived and died here
pop.: 11 k; 17 km (11 mi) from closest bigger town of Kroměříž, 19 km (12 mi) from regional center of Zlín, 285 km (175 mi) from Prague

_Holesov 49°20' N, 17°35' E_


----------

